# you can only answer with a question!



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you understand this game?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

What game?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Is this where the fun begins?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

TorLin said:


> Is this where the fun begins?


What kind of fun are you looking for?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

What kinds are there?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there more than one kind?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Isn't it better with many kinds?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Many kinds of what?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Didn't you read the above posts?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that a requirement for playing this game?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Playing what game?


----------



## KyleThomas (Jul 1, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Playing what game?


Didn't you read the other responses?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Whose responses?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you ever even played a game before in your life?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

whats a game?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

Are we in a game now?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

What if the whole world is a game?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

who would be playing us ?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Playing who?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you pay attention in class?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

What class?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

What school? haha


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

you guys go to school?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it required?


----------



## I am not Real (Sep 6, 2009)

Is what required?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

What requirements are we talking about?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you like to live by requirements?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Don't you think some requirements are good?


----------



## Alicia2009 (Aug 13, 2009)

Are you talking about the type of requirements that require us to use social skills?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

What social skills?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Does internet forum etiquette count as a social skill?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Am I gonna be kicked off because of my inability to flow with the cool crowd?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Does that worry you?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Should i be worried?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you afraid they'll make you eat peanut butter?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Can you get milk with it?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Does it taste good with milk?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you willing to try it with milk?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Where did you get the false impression that I drink milk?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't you the kid in the 'hey Mikey' commercial?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How would you know that?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Know what?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm supposed to know?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How did we ever get stuck on this topic?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

What do you mean by "getting stuck"?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Have you ever seen that Russel Peters thing about someone's mom jumping for joy and getting stuck?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Who in tarnations is Russel Peters?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

If you like to laugh, may I suggest looking him up on youtube?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why do you even have to ask?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, wouldn't you agree that a gentle suggestion sounds nicer than an imperative statement?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Exactly what are you suggesting?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

What do you think im suggesting?


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

How am i supposed to know?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't you the expert on everything?


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

What exactly, may I ask, is going on here?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

How exact do you want the answer to be?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you think we should tell him, or keep it our little secret?


----------



## SilvestertheCat (Sep 5, 2009)

Can I be in on it too?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

Aren't we all in it?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

Dang, Am I going crazy again?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Does crazy mean you hear voices in your head?


----------



## Sammy J (Jul 29, 2009)

What do the voices say?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

They say, Isn't their a draft in here?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

What kind of draft?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

A Brainless draft, isn't that right? what? Who said that?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Who decides the draft is brainless?


----------



## Happ2beme (Jul 13, 2009)

They said the Goblin King or was it just David Bowie?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why bring him into this?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Bring him into what?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wouldn't it be more diplomatic if we brought her into this?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Would it change anything in the end?


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

You don't want me to answer that do you?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Do we really like people to answer our questions?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that a question?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why would you even have to ask?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

why are you afraid to answer?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Who said I was afraid?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

If you're not afraid, why won't you answer the question?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

should we keep pressuring him?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How about we pressure you?


----------



## power2theweak (Jan 2, 2009)

If we didn't pressure him, then what would we do?


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Would we pressure the voices in my head?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are the voices in your head telling you to answer these questions?


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

What if they are, do I listen to them?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why do you feel entitled to ask 2 questions?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why are you being so picky?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why do you care?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Why did you feel the need to ask 3 questions in a row?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

where did you learn your manners?


----------



## pokeherpro (Jun 17, 2009)

TimidTalker said:


> who's in charge here?


...are you talkin' to me?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Someone is talking?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Haven't you been listening?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Are we whispering?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Isn't that a bit off topic?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

How do you know I did it?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Well do you sweat when you exercise?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Who exercises?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't you care about your health?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Where did you get something like that?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Perhaps you want to be nice and share?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Isn't that the nice thing to do?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Is that what happened to you?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do i look like i'm an idiot?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Do you really need to ask?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you think I'm nosy?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Is 'nosy' really the best way to describe that behaviour?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

how would you describe that behavior?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Why are you turning this around onto him?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is she getting back at him for me?


----------



## Dempsey (Jun 27, 2009)

Are you really so vain?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Why would you think that?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You really want to concern yourself with such things?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you bored?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

What time do you think it is?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Do I look like a criminal?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you delusional?


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

what do you want?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Will come with me to the back so I can show you?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

will you hurt me if i do?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

do you think it would be safe even if there were witnesses?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Will you hold my hand if I get scared?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Did you know thats the name of a old TV show?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

^^ did you think im gonna google it to see if youre telling the truth?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you calling me a liar?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

so, did you google it or what?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't you aware that I am the Google Master? Bwaahaahaaa!!!


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Whats a Google Ball?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you a trainer?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

How did you know?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you responsible for these laser burns on my monkey?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

You put those there, didn't you?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

What do you mean by crazy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't we talking about you?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

I wasn't listening, could you repeat that?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Will you get me a pet manatee if I do?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How about a pet rhino?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Where would you get one of those?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't they have them at Petsmart?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought petsmart was sold out?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Don't you mean Petco?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

You mean petco has rhinos?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you really believe that?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

What are you talking about?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought rhinos, but perhaps not?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Well what else would we be discussing?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

pachyderm metaphysics?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

What's that?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

is it canadian?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

would you want a canadian rhino?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

what tricks can you train a canadian rhino to do?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

how much will you pay me?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

will you accept the cookies i baked as payment?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

You didn't do anything bad to those cookies did you?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

do they look like i did something bad to them?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why is that one on top scared?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why did you scare my cookie? :mum


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

do i look like a thief?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Do thieves look like you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you that vain?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

What makes you think that?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Would you like some of the crack?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Will you help me?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

how was i supposed to see anything on such a dark road?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Its not that dark is it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you have night vision?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Do you need to see?


----------



## SourD (May 21, 2009)

Shhh, did you hear that?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

What did it sound like?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

the sound from the left or from the right?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you insane?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

could they be looking at you? right now? what if you're on the toilet?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Why do you care about if I'm on the toilet?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who said I care? and what if i did?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

whats going on?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

didn't you get that memo?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how was i suppose to get it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is your passenger pigeon sick again?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought you were going to use the carrier pigeon?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why dont you just use owls instead?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Aren't they too smart for that?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Did they go to school?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's school?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Is that the place I was supposed to be between the ages of 6 and 18?


----------



## ImAboutToEXPLODE (Nov 20, 2007)

what was the question again?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you need some ritalin?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is school another word for jail?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

do you have to do homework in jail?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

since when do you do homework?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you always ask such long questions?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

will you ever have anything substantial to ask?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

What _would_ you do for a klondike bar I wonder?


----------



## ivankaramazov (Aug 22, 2009)

How do you know I'd do anything at all for a Klondike bar?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's a klondike bar?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't you just tell me?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why don't you all stop arguing about what the hell a klondike bar is, just assume it's something you want so very badly and just tell us the horrid, bad, dignity compromising things you would all do for said bar?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's put you in such a huff?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you for real?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

seriously, you guys went without me too?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why didnt you guys let zookeeper join us?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

did you watch him do it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you ensuing that I have no empathy for nausea sufferers?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

why do i not remember that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what were you smoking?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why dont you blow the candles out?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why don't you mind your own business?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why dont you love me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is that a trick question?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

would you like me to make you disappear?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

can I use your hat?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

can i use your rabbit?


----------



## Grixxly (Nov 2, 2009)

What happened to the hat?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't the disappearing trick work?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

i can't find the rabbit, so maybe it did?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't anyone paying attention to what's disappearing by magic and what's being stolen?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

anyone else using their five finger discount? or is it just me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you know you can go to jail for admitting that on a public forum?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

didn't i say i was hard as nails?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wait, you're in jail?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't you glad she won't be able to stalk you?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't they have some other names for you too?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do any of the names start with #8==jeuf/***?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

What?


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

who?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why?


----------



## 94hours (Nov 2, 2009)

how much does a polar bear weigh?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you planning on feeding all of us?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why dont you leave the polar bear alone?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

volunteering yourself?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Will there be more meat?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can I say lol?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

or am I just a sucker?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can I be a lemonhead instead?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

any chance you'll be a veggie?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is that what you're craving?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is he pregnant?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you think he'll be on Oprah?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Oprah gives away cars?


----------



## moxosis (Aug 26, 2009)

do cars grow on factory trees?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

do you even have a driver's licence?


----------



## its_a_rick (Feb 7, 2008)

Why would I need one?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

don't you want to drive to see oprah?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wouldn't you rather be a horse?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wooden you rather be a tree?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you trying to be funny?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Orange you glad I didn't say banana?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

do you like bananas?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

aren't bananas yellow?


----------



## Procrastinator (Oct 2, 2009)

they're red aren't they?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's red?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

arent martians green?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't Dr. Who white?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

are marshamallows that jhummy?


----------



## brusheda (Jan 8, 2006)

What does "jhummy" mean?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't it obvious she made that up?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do martians even have marshmallows?


----------



## brusheda (Jan 8, 2006)

Are red Martians communists?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

if they dont then what _do_ they eat?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Dont they eat capitalist marshmallows?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's all this talk about marshmallows?


----------



## brusheda (Jan 8, 2006)

You have something against marshmallows?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Don't you like marshmallows?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

isnt the Michelin Man kinda creepy?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Isn't the michelin man a capitalist marshmallow?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is there no michelan woman?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Why are all these questions so confusing to me?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Perhaps you've never considered the complicated class structure of marshmallow-land before?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't the mini ones the more priveleged?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shouldn't the jumbo ones do better, what with a fire always being lit under their ***?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

so the minis are really the proletariat?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

what about those weird coloured ones, can they join the revolution?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

have they been educated on the revolution first?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

you say you want a revolution?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

I do, what's it to you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why do you repeat yourself?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

Maybe she's confused?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Confused about which dance should kick off the revolution?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Wouldn't the worm be more representative of our utopian vision?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wouldn't that be the funky chicken?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it rotten?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Does it matter?


----------



## brusheda (Jan 8, 2006)

shouldn't it matter?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Are we talking stanky funky or james brown funky?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Who is stanky funky?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is that why I have no friends?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Do we have time to get into _all_ the reasons why? :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't time the only real thing any of us have?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Time for what though?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Do we have time enough to kill time?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

What did time ever do to you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what time is it?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Are you timing me?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

am i being two-timed?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

are you two-faced?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how do you know I'm not three faced?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How do I know you even have a face?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Dosen't everyone have a face?!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Wait, where'd my face go?!?!


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Where did you last see it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is it under the bed?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Could it all be in our head?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Shouldn't it be on the front of my head?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

well what do you think?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can't you think for yourself?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shall I use my leatherbound copy of wikipedia?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why'd Wikipedia kill that cow?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Was he a friend of yours?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Aren't all cows female?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you trying to get smart with me?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

isn't that what he just did?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how do you know?...have you been spying on him?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kn(h)ow'd you know to know to now know a question about knowing?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

huh?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How'd you know the answer to my question?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wasnt the answer in the question?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Is the question the answer?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did you you just question my answer?


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Are you questioning the answer to my question?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Is that a question that needed to be asked?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where did this thread go astray?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Didn't this thread have potential at one point?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

What if I can't think of anything to say, can I still post here? or will I be kicked out?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can you condense your questions to one at a time?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can't anything be made into a question simply by adding one of these? --->?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

this is going astray?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

possibly...?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you can make any statement a question that way?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

i can't see why not?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

then consider it done?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

have we resolved the issue?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

not unless *I* say so?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

well, do you feel that we have explored the affairs at hand to a point where you could be persuaded to give your affirmative response on the closure of this matter?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

does a beard make you look older? (that's a yes)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

wouldn't a better way of putting it be "does a beard make you look more handsome, distinguished, and desirable to women?" (that's a yes)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

then what does my beard do for me?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

don't you want to be more handsome, distinguished, and desirable to women?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I'd rather be more handsome, distinguished, and desirable to other men?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

i thought you were doing a very good job at that already?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how did you come up with such a beautiful compliment?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

how can you not speak the truth?


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

How can you know what the truth is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you need me to impart my infamous wisdom upon you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

on a side note.....do you, yeah you, realize that some of your purported questions weren't really bonafide, grammatically accurate questions, you, you moron?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do i resemble that remark?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who is Mark?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

the guy standing behind you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you trying to creep me out?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

should i stop standing behind you like a creep?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do you really have to ask? (back at ya)


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

is it really _that_ creepy?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

again, do you really.....?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

should i go stand creepily behind someone else then?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can I volunteer to be the standee?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

but i thought it was creepy?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can I help it if i like creepy?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

is creepy the new cool?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

is it cool if i post a question?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's the question?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

what if it's more of an observational statement?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wouldn't that be cheating?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

where's the fun in that?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Weren't we talking about me and my problem?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Were we talking about you and your problem?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

weren't we talking about gratuitous nudity? And, if so, is that a problem?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

Are you trying to seduce me?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## Emerald3 (Sep 17, 2009)

Or is he blue?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why is he sad?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

who's sad?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## WR1986 (Nov 30, 2009)

Why do blue people on dinosaurs defeat men in mechs?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

What is this Avatar you speak of?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

do you mean my roses?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did you draw that avatar?


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you think she drew that avatar?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

did drew draw that avatar?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

-


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

can i borrow that line?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you insinuating he's irresponsible?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

What did you have in mind?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Are you thinking what I'm thinking that I think that you're thinking I'm thinking?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

should you two get a room?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can I get room service then?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

what's with all the questions?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who's askin?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Do I look like a mind reader?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Well, what do you look like?


----------



## Shy mike (Nov 30, 2009)

Wanna see a pic?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Will you be clothed?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

or will it just be you, the fireplace, and the bear skin rug?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did you just say bare skin rug?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Is this like that time in Barcelona?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

So you two have met before?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Asking questions again, huh?


----------



## secretlyshecries (Sep 10, 2009)

What the heck's going on in here?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who's the monkey?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's a monkey got to do with it?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

didn't he bring the room service?


----------



## er52 (Aug 17, 2008)

Why do you want room service?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't you know what room service is?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

is that the thing with the monkey?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> What's a monkey got to do with it?


female?

Did you just say you want to have a thing with a monkey?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is there really any other way to get room service? and who wouldn't want room service?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

is monkey delivered room service standard now?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shouldn't monkey-less room service be a crime?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

you mean to say that it's not?!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

"trying"? haven't we "achieved" it? ("notice the gratuitous quotes?")


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

am i confused yet?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you not?



epril said:


> female?


oops.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you hot?


----------



## aw3se4dr5 (Jan 4, 2009)

What if i am?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

with a status like that?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's status got to do, got to do with it?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is that a second hand emotion?


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

can I second that emotion?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

who invented the emoticon?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

inna sense said:


> who invented the emoticon?


Tiger Woods?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

Do you have a car?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you need a ride?


----------



## Cosmin (Mar 16, 2007)

How many people can you fit in the trunk?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

does the trunk _have_ to be closed?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you want to be able to breathe?

btw, hey loser!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you calling me a loser?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whose doin' the name callin'?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Why do you care?


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

Care about what?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

have you been paying attention?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

to what?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

what do you think?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

why are you taking that tone?

(this thread is too fun)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

fastfoodlooser said:


> why are you taking that tone?
> 
> (this thread is too fun)


Why are you chewing that bone?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

epril said:


> Why are you chewing that bone?


when are you gonna' give me another leg of turkey?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Have you eaten your vegetables as well?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

what do you think?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did you get that way without spinach?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is spinach a kind of steroid?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

judging by that picture?


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

What happened to Popeye The Sailorman anyway?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

his forearms finally exploded? he said I yam what I yam one too many times? 

(a yam is a tuber, but it is not a potato)


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

do you have Olive Oil's address?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

don't you first have to get her name right? and why would I give it to you anyway? (that skinny ***ch already has two men after her)


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

_(skinny women are hot)_

did you check google to see if i got her name right?http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=XYf&q=popeye+olive+oil&btnG=Search


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why should she have to do that?


----------



## fastfoodlooser (Sep 8, 2009)

do i have to provide a reason to such a beautiful woman?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you coming on to me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

did I scare you away???


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No, that was the chickens.

?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you trying to annoy me??


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Does he annoy you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

The chicken?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Do you look like a chicken?


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Do you like your chicken fried?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did the chicken fry the cook?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what do you have against chickens?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Though this game is weird, why is it _so _addicting?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is it the endless chicken talk?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

What is this 'chicken talk' you speak of?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Bawk bawk bawk bawk bawk?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Bawk? Bawk bawk...bawk bawk bawk!

Bawk bawk bawk?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why must you bawk so much?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Why must you question my actions?


----------



## spiderling (Oct 4, 2009)

How about less questions and more action?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

would you like me to dance?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Why would anyone want that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you think I'm sexy and you want my body?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh...am I supposed to answer with a question?


----------



## AlwaysOnTheOutside (Jan 11, 2010)

Did you not read the title of this thread?


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

how did the idea of a chicken get into this post in the first place?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did some lousy loser first mention a chicken?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Who's having chicken? :tiptoe


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Who's having a cow?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Why are you all talking about farm animals?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Because I'm looking for the funny farm...do you know where it is?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

perhaps I do but, riddle me this ... where does the gingerbread man lives?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

On Drury lane?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why don't you answer the original question?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

What is the original question?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Do you understand this game?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

But doesn't the muffin man live on Drury Lane?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Wasn't he eaten?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

who was eaten?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't he escape being eaten?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Was he digested and defecated and made into a cartoon for kids?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Did he speak with a high squeaky voice?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why, oh why must you always answer questions with a question? Aren't we confused enough?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did anybody ask you? *ducks*


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did you know you move very slowly? did you see what i done to your arm?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you picking on that poor guy again?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Are you getting involved again?


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

How am i getting involved?!


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

what do you mean?


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Why do you assume he means anything?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh, is he an artist then?


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

Did I piss you off? :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Who are you referring to?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Who's on first?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

what are you talking about?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Who are you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't he What?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Isn't what an interrogative pronoun?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Say what?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why dont you ever listen?!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why are you asking him?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Where is this going?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Must every trip in life have a predetermined destination?


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

What are the coordinates for this location?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Why do you need coordinates?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's your preordinate coordinate?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Which way to the front?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Which way to the back?


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

Can't you relax and stay for a while?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

When are we going?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Are you in a hurry?


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

Whats the rush?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Can't be hurry up and be late?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Did you mean "we"?


----------



## GrimedMechanic86 (Jan 20, 2010)

Is that even possible?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't the possiblilities for our species in the universe endless?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Who said they were limited?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you shop there often?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Are there any specials?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

D11 said:


> Are there any specials?


Why do you expect me to know the answer to that when I just stepped into this thread? Hmm? hmmmm?


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Could you please stop repeating yourself?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you think he has a speech disorder?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Fut, Fut theeth dith..dithahda?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

You speaka inga-leesh?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Wats dat? I rafe I ruse?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Where am I?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

What do you see in the near vicinity?


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Whats vicinity mean?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You mean you don't mean to know?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Perhaps he enjoy's being ignorant?


----------



## TheWeirdOne (Dec 10, 2009)

Why did you assume i'm a he?


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Does it not say "male" next to his gender?


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

why do you assume he assumes?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Does he know the directions?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't they all?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What do you mean "they"?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't you know how men are with directions?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Are they all like that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you a non-conformist?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Could I be one and not know it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you need to do some self-actualization exercizes?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Where can I sign on?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

May i join you?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is 3 a crowd?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Doesn't that depend on what you're into?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Does it involve honey?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Can it be licked off?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did you wash beforehand? :troll


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

You want to play rough?...Say hello to my little friend.


Sorry watching Scareface.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you enjoy knives?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Are they sharp?


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

no they're dull btw how does one stop playing this game?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why would you want to stop?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What else is there to do?


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

What is there Not to do?


----------



## BLK13 (Jan 22, 2010)

Why do we do what we do?


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

Who cares?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

citizenerased1987 said:


> Who cares?


:lol

Who said I did?

[edit]


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Did what?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Should I own up?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you, seriously, asking for my advice?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

epril said:


> Are you, seriously, asking for my advice?


:lol

When am I not serious?


----------



## Unlikely hero (Jan 20, 2009)

Why shouldnt you be serious?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't this supposed to be funny?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Will tickling help?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you offering?


----------



## blahgman (Jan 27, 2010)

Can I ask for a second opinion?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you need one?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you think that will be enough?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Can we just flip a coin?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Aren't pancakes more fun to flip?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Are these blueberry pancakes?


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

So what if they are?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you upset about it?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude, what I miss?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Must you always be so ... ?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Can't I be a so and so?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

So where am I?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

No seriously, what I miss?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where were you went everything went down?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Do you even like pancakes?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't that supposed to involve a cat?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Did you hear my question?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Could you speak a little louder?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Does the cat want syrup?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, do you want to know a secret?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2010)

Does the secret involve cats and syrup?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello, is it me you're looking for?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you somewhere feeling lonely?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is somewhere over the rainbow?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you Judy Garland?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Has she got glittering red shoes?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

There's no place like home?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Where is home?


----------



## CarlyKathleen (Oct 31, 2009)

Is it where the heart is?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

how could they know he was marlon brando?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Who has the map so we can start the treasure hunt?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Must I think of everything?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Can't you think of anything?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Can anyone here read a map?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I can't tell, is the map upside down?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you brainless?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Do I seem that stupid?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why can't we pull together and figure this out?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you a therapist?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I handed him $90 - didn't everyone? Or was that just me?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you get your money's worth?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

What if I spent it all?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

So you broke the bank?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Broke and busted, how are we going to fix this problem?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Are you into panhandling?


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

:huh


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Are you messing with my mind?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Yo dawgs, did you miss me?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why did you spend so much time on the rooftop?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Did you plant a flag?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't a flag an inanimate object?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Why is there blood on a fang?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you been following our conversation?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Can anyone understand the above sentence?


----------



## iingridd (Jun 1, 2009)

what sentence?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Huh?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Have we gone too far?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you afraid of the unknown?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why are you calling the demons from the unknown?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

are they sexy demons?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Are they hot as hell?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you sure you want to go there?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is there fire and brimstone?


----------



## Polyoxymethylene (Feb 24, 2010)

Do you prefer paper, plastic, or straight sulfur?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Do you honestly want to know?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is this a multiple choice question?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Is there an 'All of the above' option?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Do I get candy for selecting the correct option?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Is Candy a girl?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Isn't ''Candy Girl'' a song?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Were there any other Candies? :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what is so funny about that?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Is this candy sweet or delicious?


----------



## neurotic1 (May 17, 2009)

Mmmmm, the land of candyyyy.... drool!!!








(wakes from daydream) 









Oh ho ho, I'm sorry, we were talking about candy?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Why can't we talk about cake, instead?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is cake a forbidden topic? :sus


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Does that get your blood pumping?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Cake or forbidden topics?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does that include forbidden cakes?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

What kind of cake is forbidden?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Would you say the kind of cake strippers jump out of is forbidden?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Were cakes invented by the adult entertainment industry?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Do you know a lot about the adult entertainment industry?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Can I get a subscription?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you over 18?


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

When is your Birthday?


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Is this not the weirdest, yet very interesting thread you've seen?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you saying its weirder than the "random thought of the Day" thread?


----------



## SciFiGeek17 (Oct 19, 2009)

Maybe I am, maybe I'm not...I really dont know, what do you think?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

But does anyone take any notice of what a lunatic Irish Newbie thinks?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you asking me that question?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If i was, would you give me an honest answer?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't I seem like an honest person?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is Ed "Too Tall" Jones too tall?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Is it possible to be too tall?


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Is it possible to be too short?


----------



## flyinginside (Jan 19, 2010)

Do you need to ask?


----------



## jude123 (Mar 2, 2010)

Who started this thread anyways?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wasn't it some uber cool sexy hot mama cougar renaissance woman with the creative, amazingly outlandishly exuberant and compellingly charismatic personality?? :clap


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Courtney Cox?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Is she available?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Should we ask her husband?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you know his number?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What if he actually answers?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you think he would entertain us? lol


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think _we_ would entertain _him_?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you want to practice? lol


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

May I partake? o.o


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Isn't there a special location for that kind of thing?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Not anymore...


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you forget the question mark? :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you have a translator I can use?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Is there a hidden meaning to what he said?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

why, did you not think it was the most logical straight-forward statement ever?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you seeing something I'm not?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you making fun of my contact-lenses???


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Who me?? lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whose lenses are those?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are they clear or coloured?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

Why are you under the impression that my purple coloured eyes are not my own?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Elizabeth Taylor?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

What are you on?!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

My but isn't that a peculiar question?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

or is it a daring question?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

May I dare you?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

And what if I refuse to answer with a question?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you going to break my heart again?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Will you try to stop me?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Have I ever failed you before?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Can I think about it?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Can you decide within an hour?


----------



## societe anonyme (Dec 12, 2009)

Do I have to?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why are you stalling?


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

What's the hurry?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

What if I'm impatient this evening?


----------



## yexi17 (Jan 14, 2010)

Why are you impatient?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why am I always outnumbered? :haha


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that such a bad thing? :wife:wife:wife


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Isn't there survival in numbers?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What about loners, can't they survive?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you thinking about 'Survivor'??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Survivor: Micronesia, Survivor: All-Stars or Survivor: Seriously is this still going on who still watches this Jeff Probst is so douchey? :teeth


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

So you're not a fan?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I have immunity from this question? :b


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

What if we've never seen Survivors?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Would it really change our life?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Would it really matter?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

That show where it's all fun until somebody gets killed, right?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Where people survive at the expense of others, is that the one?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What type of sentence structure is that?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

It is very bad sentence structure is it not?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Don't you think it depends on how you look at it?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Does anyone else here feel that people are grabbing about to come up with sentences that aren't really questions per se but are made into questions for the sake of this game?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

why would we do that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Why wouldn't you?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Why is epril all of a sudden using capital letters?


----------



## jbjlove (Sep 22, 2009)

Is she really?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you really expect me to scroll up and check?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Is it just me or does your nose look a bit deflated today?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can monkeys have deviated septums?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

May I have your nose?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

In exchange for what?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

I give you my tie, you give me your nose, deal?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who's getting the rawer end of that deal?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does the tie look good with the gaping hole on my face? :b


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Why do you humor me?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

is this real or am i dreaming?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When you look up, do you see stars?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do I have to wait til nighttime? :blank


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Isn't it already nighttime?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

On this side of the world?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

Aren't you a star in the day time?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

What is that supposed to mean? Prakas??
By THE way I TypeD THat in all CAps but it was FilterEd!


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't understand, do I?


----------



## Prakas (Aug 26, 2009)

epril said:


> What is that supposed to mean? Prakas??
> By THE way I TypeD THat in all CAps but it was FilterEd!


You type worse then me, haha 



Mercurochrome said:


> I don't understand, do I?


Can stars be found on land?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Can someone start making sense?!?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Can you give me a moment to compose my thoughts?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what fun would that be?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Since when do we compose our thoughts?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe only people with SA? lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

maybe only people with SA what?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

geeez Epril, why are you so difficult?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How would you prefer her??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you suggesting we change Epril?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why would you want to mess with perfection? :clap


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Where's the fun in being perfect?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Is there something wrong with my face?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

why do i make so much sense?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you perfectly sane?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Who are you to judge who is sane?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

judge v perceive
who will win?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Will the winner get a ribbon?


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

What would you do with a ribbon anyway?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Can I put it in my daughter's hair?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Will your daughter agree with that?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you suggesting that I ask her first?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why on Earth would you ask first?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Why in heaven would I ask at all?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Whose daughter has hair problems?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't we all have hair problems?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Are you having a bad hair day?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

can someone hold my eggs already?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Why do you need your eggs held?


----------



## TheOutsider (Mar 4, 2010)

Are your eggs too big for your hands?


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

why dont you just answer my question? :huh


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

What was your question again?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

A bird in the hand is worth two eggs in the basket?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are they duck eggs or chicken eggs?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Sunny-side up or scrambled?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can you scramble a duck-egg?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do I need a frying pan?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well would you rather try it using a kettle???


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I make a coffee at the same time?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Could you use the frying pan to make the coffee?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What will I eat my cereal out of then???


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you got a tea-pot?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Will an imaginary one do?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would that not get messy when the milk spills all over yer jeans?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think I'd thought that far ahead?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

What would ya do without me looking out for ya?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Cry over spilt milk?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

and be facing a hefty dry-cleaning bill?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How hefty?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Aren't dry cleaning bills always exorbitant?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Have you had much experience with them?


----------



## ChrissyQ (Apr 15, 2009)

Do I think this thread is funny? lol


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

Do I look like I have all the answers?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How did you manage to fit a question in ahead of Tweedy?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What are you implying about Tweedy?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who *doesn't* want to imply something about Tweedy?

(I think i just now truly "got" this game. you'll see what I mean)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

I had to go to work - did I miss anything?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who didn't miss something?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Well isn't that brilliant?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Where did the inspiration originate?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

More importantly, where does the inspiration go from here?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you think it's dropped off lately?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

It seems so, doesn't it?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Do you think we'll be able to regain it?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Was that a question?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you realise I'd completely forgotten about this thread? :afr


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

I'd never seen this thread before, so am I playing along correctly?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Wouldn't a question without the statement seem to carry out this game's objective more clearly?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Why should we limit it to questions without statements?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't it true that questions require more responses than statements?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Only if said question is more inquisitive, right?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is this The Inquisition? :duel


----------



## DreamyDove (Dec 8, 2009)

Are my pants too tight?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is there VPL? :afr


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

what's VPL mean?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i dunno


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

has this turned into "you can only answer with a statement"? 


(visible panty line. for those who really don't know)


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wait, what am I supposed to do?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

We are supposed to answer in the form of question, right? 

.......gah, I hope I don't have VPL! :lol


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

stop wearing those painted on jeans and you wont' have to worry about it. 

has this turned into you can only answer with an exclamation?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

is that a statement or an exclamation? what have you done to this game? what ARE you, some kind of radical???


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Am I really that bad?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do you really need to ask?


(thanks zk)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

hello hello...is anyone here?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Where else would we be?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

But doesn't it seem quiet here?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you not like a wee bit of quiet sometimes?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Do you not like a wee bit of loudness sometimes?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

No, why - do you like loudness???


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Who said I did?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why all this fighting and questioning back and forth?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

What - do we have a problem here?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Wasn't this about loudness?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think we killed this thread?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I can't hear you, speak a little louder, what did you say?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

DO YOU THINK WE KILLED THE THREAD??? :sus


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for killing threads.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are we mixing it up now? Can I post some random lyrics in here now? Would you like to see a current photo of me? Can we do a word association? Are we frustrated or coping with social anxiety? Can I welcome you to SAS? Is this the 18+ forum? :boogie:boogie:boogie


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^lol Did you get us back on track?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Why not? :boogie


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

i dunno


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Come on, why won't you help us?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do we really need his help? :b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Can anyone using the 'he' pronoun BE helpful?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't we live in hope?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Where is this Hope?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

right here.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Who is he and what have you done to his face?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

what's wrong with his face?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

how should I know? :stu


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Was he asking you?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

again, how should I know?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow, was Bob Hope ever REALLY that young?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Wasn't everyone young back then?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

When was that?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wouldn't that have been back in the 50's?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would it be rude of me to ask what we're talking about here?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Would it be rude of me to ignore you? :b


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Weren't we talking about when Bob Hope was that young?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why has Tweedy still got that bleddy cat in her Avatar and why are we discussing Bob Hope?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you want me to change my avatar to a picture of Bob Hope?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Will he be holding that cat in the picture?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Could you find me a photo of Bob Hope with a cat-monkey?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you want the one I have in my wallet?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't that a photo of _you_ holding a cat-monkey?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you saying that I look like Bob Hope?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can't a girl dream? :teeth


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you often have dreams about Bob Hope?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that not normal?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

In these dreams are you and the Bobster completely starkers in a desert with 16 elves feeding you an assorted mix of drinks and snacks?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't that my Ewan McGregor dream?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is he not a bit too young for your usual taste?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What is my usual taste?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it not old-age pensioners and auld lads?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that what Auld Lang Syne is about, then?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Who is Auld Lang Syne?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Isn't he Tweedy's ex-boyfriend?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Should auld acquaintance be forgot? :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you still rebelling against the rules? :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes.


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When does rice go bad?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&c...btnG=Search&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

^thanks?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you're welcome


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Am I in the right thread?


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Did someone screw this up?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Is there a way to screw this up?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

What is something you DON'T like???


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

why don't you tell us first?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

were you planning on leaving me out?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't Melissa75 look great in her new avatar?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tweedy said:


> Doesn't Melissa75 look great in her new avatar?


awww, thank you! i so needed that! i've changed my haircolor and having a little freak out about it. i'm about to go to work, and i'm hoping no one acts too shocked.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, Melissa looks reallly great... so, what's your question Melissa?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> awww, thank you! i so needed that! i've changed my haircolor and having a little freak out about it. i'm about to go to work, and i'm hoping no one acts too shocked.


No probs! It looks really good, the colour suits you. 

Does anyone else plan to change their hair colour?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I change mine to Red and Yellow stripes?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Can anyone do it for free?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you offering to dye my hair for me?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What colour looks best with ringlets?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

What the hell are ringlets? Ringlets and geckos, what do yee be talking about half the time?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't you need ringlets in your hair for Irish dancing, Dub? :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it just wee curls then?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Would you like a prize for guessing correctly? :clap


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I have that gecko's tail?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think I kept it????


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

What else were ya gonna have for dinner?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What's wrong with kangaroo steaks on the barbeque? :sus


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you just kill everything that has a tail?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think I live in the outback and carry a boomerang? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do all Aussies not carry boomerangs and gecko's tails around with 'em?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I join in this party?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you got yer ticket, Gecko's tail, boomerang and ringlets with ya?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Has anyone seen my imaginary teapot?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I get in with a small animals skull, a few darts and the stub of my Foreigner concert?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you know where the immunity idol is?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Where's my breakfast?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I have scrambled eggs and mushrooms on toast with a big pot of coffee?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yummm... can I come eat with you Tweedy?

... but I need melted cheese with mine.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why would ya put melted cheese in yer coffee???


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Where art thou?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello, is it me you're looking for? (lionel richie playing on the radio here in work!)


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Do you want me to look for you?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you want me to want you to?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Should we ask your maintenance guy what he thinks instead?


----------



## Wualraus (Mar 23, 2010)

Is that a hidden camera installed by my maintenance guy?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How do you know about it if its hidden?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe there are super sight abilities involved?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

shouldn't she be fighting crime then?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Shouldn't we all be fighting crime?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:afr Shouldn't I be getting ready for work?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Aloysius said:


> yes


Do you EVER ask any questions? lol


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

yes?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Que?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Quoi?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why must you all treat me this way?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

When?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is everyone being nice to Mercurochrome?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why, are we supposed to be?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Could you please answer questions with questions?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Can your question really be answered with a question?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you really think he'll listen to you?


----------



## steelmyhead (May 31, 2009)

Since when don't guys listen?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone else have deja vu?


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Was I asked about that before?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why has nobody asked a question in the last 2 hours?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why is there no one here to make me a cup of coffee anymore?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would you like a semi-cremated German Waffle to go with that coffee?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, will you fly over and bring it to me? hehe, what kind of coffee?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would Irish coffee do the job like?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Depends... Irish Creme or Irish Whiskey or both? 

--- both would be good lol. I used to drink it at the end of shift when I waitressed at Red Lobster when I was 19.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is Red Lobster as good as it sounds? Is it a restaurant-chain?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

No and yes, are they answers enough?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Dub, did you answer my question about the Irish Coffee?

No and Yes are the correct answers to the other question as stated by the above poster.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did someone say Irish coffee? :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tweeds are you up fer a few Irish Coffees in town at about 3pm so?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How will I recognise you? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does the pic in me profile not give it away? Will you have a boomerang with ya?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Won't I get stopped at Customs?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Were you planning on smuggling in some drugs and a gecko as well?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't there a huge demand for Gecko Appendages on the backstreets of Dublin?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Could you not just drink yer Irish coffee without getting arrested for flogging dodgy gear down some backstreet like?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

When do I get to meet the midget-drunks?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that one of them in yer Avatar?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

So how come no one has answered the question of what they put in the coffee there to make it 'Irish'... is it Irish Whiskey or Irish Creme or both... come on, as an American, I'm curiouser and curiouser?

and good morning... 5:53 a.m. here.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Tis Irish whiskey and cream that goes in, would you like one too?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Who could say no to THAT? :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I would never refuse that, mmmmm... can it be delivered?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can Dub deliver it or will he get lost?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Didn't Dub once get lost trying to find his own house?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wouldn't the answer lie in delivering the hot beverage in the morning (not a Saturday morning lol).


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would I get pancakes and brownies in exchange?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

You would get both... and a hug - still lots of em out in my shed.

What do you like in/on your pancakes?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does "more pancakes" count as an answer?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

LOL - and how high would you like them stacked?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How high is yer ceiling?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

8 ft - it that high enough?

and I have an extension ladder lol ;-)


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Could we put more on top of the roof for after?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Could we not just start a second stack - what if it rains?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What if if it rains?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Then won't the pancakes on the roof of the house be ruined?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can't we put the pancakes in the attic?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I live in a mobile home, there is no attic , would a tarp do to keep them covered lol?

I wonder how long I can keep talking about these darned pancakes lol?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Would you rather talk about waffles?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did you say you had some waffles?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

ohhhh, can i have some waffles with blueberry syrup?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Would you like whipped cream with that?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no thanks


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I have a stack of waffles drizzled with Irish coffee?:boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can I have just the topping on that?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does that mean I get an extra serve of waffles? :clap


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who doesn't want a second serving of waffles?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Does anyone want a cup of coffee?

I'm making it now.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you put in a spoon of sugar and a spoon of Irish?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Do I have any real sugar in the house? (looks through cupboards to find none)

no, just Splenda... and skim milk.

Oh, I SOOOO wish I had a big bottle of Irish Whisky and Irish Creme though - I'd be drinking it all day long with the way I feel.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who doesn't want a cup of coffee? 

Or irish creme? 

Or any of the other delectable comestibles mentioned?


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

What if I want a cappuccino instead?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I put alcohol in it?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

What is this "alcohol" thing you speak of?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't it the liquid substance that deadens everything so that you feel nothing?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I get 6 of those so?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

And makes you forget what alcohol is?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can you imagine how cool Smurfs would be when drunk?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Can you imagine how cool smurfs would taste when drunk?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Sounds like a party, am I invited? I like short men lol, I'm sure I'd get over the color of their skin, I enjoyed Avatar lol.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I have Sam Worthington BEFORE he turned into an avatar?? :boogie:b


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Is he the main character in Avatar?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:boogieDid you think he was cute?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did he look like Bob Hope or what?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:clap Isn't Bob Hope in a completely different league?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How many posts do you think there are about bob Hope in this thread?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What do I win if I guess correctly?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

Would a pocket full of lint and a free subscription to the "Jelly of the Month Club" be a suitable prize?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What flavour is the lint and how long is the subscription?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What is your fav flavor of lint? Mine is peppermint lint


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you just answer your own question? :boogie


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What is YOUR favorite flavor of lint? No, I didn't.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do they still make snazberry lint or was it discontinued?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

these snozberries taste like snozberries


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

What are snozberries???


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Wouldn't I like a liter of cola now?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What about a can of cola?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

what aboot a can of beer, eh?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What about Michael Buble holding a can of diet coke?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Who said Michael Bubbles even likes coke? And wheres the cat from yer avatar gone to?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

With a name like Bubbles, why wouldn't he like Coke?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does this mean that you like Tweed?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Who doesn't?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Where is everyone?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why am I going to risk going over 50 posts to post here?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How many posts do I have left?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

How do I/you/we tell?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is there a way of telling other than keeping track with a pen and paper?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, Moderators?, is there a way to know how close we are to 50?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Is it possible to get a ticker on our page?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

What are ya saying about me ma?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Were we talkin' about yer ma?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why wouldn't yee be talking about me ma? Whats wrong with her like?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Didn't you bring it up - what was/is she like?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Was? Has something happened her? Do you know something I dont?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Did she make ye eat yer cauliflower?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that a metaphor? Are you saying shes a sicko???


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What's a meta for?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Were there no instructions with it?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't we just figure this out without instructions?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Like building IKEA furniture without instructions?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What are you building down there anyway?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does KORREN BLANKO HRUGEN FRISGUGGEN mean nothing to you?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Is that some kind of anagram?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it an anagram for BLANKEN HRUGO NERROK SEGGUN GIRF?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If you decipher that puzzle, does it spell out the words "Seamus the leprechaun loves guinness"?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why is nobody talking to Dub16?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Who knows, have you been asking silly questions again?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do I have to be on here 24/7? :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Who else would look out fer me?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is Seamus in quarantine?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did Sash not kidnap him?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Didn't I return him and was imprisoned?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Have you got broadband in yer prison-cell??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Did you forget you posted bail?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you forget to reimburse me for that 25,000 dollars?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you in jail as we speak?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sure when is Sashy NOT in jail???


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Firstly, do you know where Seamus is?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is she in the same jail as Seamus? :sus


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why would they let lovers in the same cell??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Is Seamus in jail?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is Seamus not having a conjugal visit with you??


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Did you know that I dropped Seamus off at the airport with the 25,000?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Is that what that message meant on my cell phone about getting picked up and some flight number?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that why he rang me from an exotic cruise-liner? Is it true that Tweedy works there as a dancer?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Gary, have you lost track of your leprechaun?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't Seamus have a pot of gold at the end of his rainbow? :idea


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't exotic cruise ship dancer the perfect career for a gal with SA? :boogie


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

ffs, which one of yee has me leprechaun???


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What if he lives sunny Florida better?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would the sun not feck up his ginger hair and freckles?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:b Didn't he recently move to Australia?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did he not shy away after hearing aboot tweedys love for killing geckos?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Maybe Seamus wants some space?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Ok, shall I just ask him to go home then and tell him ya miss him... play him some Sinead O Connor and make him homesick?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't he know Brian McFadden lives here? :roll


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Has Tweedy really got Seamus, bob hope and brian macfadden in her gaff?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

WHAT IS A GAFF?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it not an irish slang term for a house?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I just say I'm relieved to hear that? :|


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, Do you want to put into words what you thought 'gaff' meant??? (a thousand dollar reward if ya do)


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't this a family forum and wouldn't Bob Hope be horrified? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh no, are we off on another bob hope thread?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't you bring him up? :b:b


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Could you people please stop talking about Bob Hope?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What did Bob Hope ever do to you?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

What did he ever do for me?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Wasn't it a bit of everything?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did he not specialise in something?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Would you like to supersize that question?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wouldn't I Hope so?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Are we not saying Thanks for the Memories (until we meet again)....? lol

errr singing?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

but haven't we just seen the plastic surgeon? shouldn't we be singing "Thanks for the mammaries"?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Aren't Mammaries furry little animals? Are they still alive?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

if they are, aren't they rare, because everyone seems to want one?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wouldn't the hairless variety be more in demand?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

that's not my experience? (if you stick a question mark on the end, it still counts)


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't think that counts?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

It counts if you state it like this, see?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Who decides if it counts or not? And how much do they get paid?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wouldn't that depend on the size of their furry mammaries?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Just how furry are they???


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did Bob Hope get paid for his furry mammaries?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can we re-name this thread, "The Bob Hope Thread" please?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What about the 'You can only answer with a question about Bob Hope' thread?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can you PM a Mod and ask them? Do you think Bob will be proud of us??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think this is acceptable fashion or should have stayed in 1992?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Or do you think these pants make the outfit?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you think anyone would see you in those pants if you stood next to a zebra?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What would you wear on your top half? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would this do the job?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is that a soccer shirt?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why do you call it soccer when it's really football?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't you know we call it soccer down here?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Will you be playing for the Socceroos soon Tweedy?


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

Tweedy said:


> What about the 'You can only answer with a question about Bob Hope' thread?


Do you think we can stop making references to some haphazard bloke I don't even know?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's all this talk about hope?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

have you lost hope?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Can hope really be lost, really?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Don't you watch "Lost"?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Should I start now?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What if I become Lost while watching it?


----------



## EarthAmbient (Apr 6, 2010)

Would you need a sherpa?


----------



## amwsb (Mar 16, 2010)

what's a sherpa?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Was Sherpa Tenzing a Sherpa? :b


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how much sherpa would a tenzing sherp, if a tenzing could sherp sherpas?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Are you trying to give me a headache... lol... need more coffee?

leaving for my morning walk - ughhh.... don't wannna goooo.....


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who wouldn't want to go for a morning walk?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Why would you not want to go for your walk? :tiptoe


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

isn't that a creep as opposed to a walk, albeit a cute one?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did someone mention "walkies"???


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why is it my calf muscles still hurt so badly after three weeks of this? My tax refund will be in this afternoon or tomorrow and I am going to buy really good walking shoes (in case it is about improper/old sneakers), am starting to take a low dose aspirin once a day (in case it is circulation related like I've read), and going to try to stretch more before and after. I'm a shower person, I hate baths, but I will try to soak afterwards (yuk). I do NOT want to stop walking... or slow down, or do it less frequently... it is hard enough to make myself do it to start with and I have a really good walking partner and do not want to take a chance on losing that.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Why would you not love a good soak in the tub? I'm about to have one! :boogie


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why would you forget the bubbles??


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Doesn't she normally bathe with that muppet singer, Michael Bubbles?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't he take up too much space?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Aye, Wouldn't you need to have a very big bathroom just to fit his big head in the door?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think I should stick to the rubber duckie then?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would the imaginary tea-pot do the job?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do imaginary teapots float?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How will you know if ya don't try it?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you realise I should be asleep? It's after midnight and I have work tomorrow! :afr


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you gonna call in sick and keep SAS'ing all through the night? (haha, just saw the new avatar, yer a sicko! poor geckos aint got a chance)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is there anything better to do all night?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Yes, there is... can you NOT guess what it is?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you implying i am prude?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who wouldn't imply you're a prude?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

have you seen my 'resume'?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

have you seen my "curriculum vitae" ?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wanna exchange notes?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't ya think all 3 of us would have a blast comparing notes over a cold beer - or a glass of wine?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I come too?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sure how could anyone say No to our resident gecko hunter??? What sort of treats would you bring?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

What is everyone's favourite snack? Could he get ahold of some dark chocolate?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Could I get some dark chocolate too? Is that too much to ask?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone want white chocolate?


----------



## Cheeky (Apr 1, 2009)

Why isn't there marble chocolate?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How good would that be?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Would it be good for you?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Wouldn't it be hard on your teeth?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you for real?


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

"Realness" is subjective, isn't it?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Am I not real?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Say what?


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

What's going on here?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wha't going on over there?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Where's me fookin favourite pair of socks gone??


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Did you look at you'r feet?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, why didnt I think of that? Who put them on ma feet?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How long ago did you wash them?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If I said three weeks, would that make me look bad?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

3 weeks - what were you thinking?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think we should chip in for a pair of Welcome Back socks for Dub? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is it possible to get socks with wee pictures of geckos on them?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Where would I find them?


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

Why not have a look in the supermarket ?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Which aisle am I supposed to browse?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why not ask one of the associates?


----------



## sara01 (Feb 4, 2010)

Did you check the socks aisle?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How awesome would it be if the supermarket had an entire aisle dedicated to socks?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone want a pair of these???


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I wear them to the wedding?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Could you and Tutli wear one pair each?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do they come in my size?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't magic leprechaun socks come in all sizes?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does that mean they're odour-free after three weeks of wear as well?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why stop at three? Can I come back to ya after I've completed the 4th week of tests?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What if you get drunk and give them away to someone at the pub?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Why would an Irishman be in the pub in the first place?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't that the first place they check when their leprechauns go missing?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there *any* problem that a good Irish pub cannot solve?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Is that why they have them EVERYWHERE?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you think we have more pubs or people at this stage? (must be fooking close)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

How many pubs there are named after a county in Ireland outside out Ireland? - (I saw one named Galway in Paris)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

when did the prodigal Seamus return?? 

Will Daisy make it back home? 

Should we tune in next week?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Where do we tune in?


Same Bat Time
Same Bat Channel

Do they have Bat's in Ireland?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wasn't Batman half-Irish?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what was the better half then? 

hee hee - uh oh....


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, where is that "Report a post" button gone??


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Don't ya just gotta love a man with his own secret Bat Cave?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone think that this improv game sucks unless it's in person, because typing your question out gives you time to think about it through?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Why is it that I left happy and came back sad?


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Did something happen while you were gone?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Where was he gone? And why would anyone voluntarily wear short-shorts?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

wouldn't that be you?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does it still count if you were drunk at the time?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

What is this talk about short shorts? Was some kinkyness going on? If so why wasn't I invited?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Does it still count if you were drunk at the time?


*was* I drunk at the time?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> What is this talk about short shorts? Was some kinkyness going on? If so why wasn't I invited?


weren't you busy doing something perfectly normal and perfectly healthy at the time - standing in front of the statue of David holding a razor blade and yelling "ding dong, ding dong......"?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> *was* I drunk at the time?


Don't the photo's all over the web of you in short-shorts while necking a bottle of Jack Daniels suggest that you might have been slightly tipsy at the time?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> Don't the photo's all over the web of you in short-shorts while necking a bottle of Jack Daniels suggest that you might have been slightly tipsy at the time?


Isn't that just a typical, sober Monday night? Particularly in Dublin?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

can anyone tell me why I feel compelled to quote everyone now?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How did you know that Mondays in Dublin are drunken short-shorts night?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Tuesdays are duck-chucking night,
Wednesdays are Seamus-spanking night,
Thursdays are nude up and paint yourself green night,
Fridays are slam-the-british night,
Saturdays are get loaded on Guinness and tarmac the neighbourhood night,(joking, don't kill me)
Sundays are good old fashioned fooking fighting night,

so what's left?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

leonardess said:


> Tuesdays are duck-chucking night,
> Wednesdays are Seamus-spanking night,
> Thursdays are nude up and paint yourself green night,
> Fridays are slam-the-british night,
> ...


:clap

Is this possibly the coolest and most bizarrely accurate post of the year?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Dub16 said:


> How did you know that Mondays in Dublin are drunken short-shorts night?


 ARGH! Why does Dublin have to be so far away?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Should we all have an SAS drunken short-shorts night in Dublin soon? Or would this land us in trouble in the "Is sexism a problem on SAS" thread?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^can I let it be known that I will always, *always* vote for drunken short-shorts night?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Steve123 said:


> ARGH! Why does Dublin have to be so far away?


Isn't it for your own good?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

When did Ospi get his pilot's license and do they serve peanuts on SAS-Air?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are you gonna ask Ospi if you can see his cockpit??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you been raiding the drinks trolley? :b


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Do YOU think I've been raiding the drinks trolley?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

doesn't everyone think you've been raiding the drinks trolley? And riding on it up and down the aisle?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

And why someone doesn't do that and offer to give me a ride, I'll never know?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

shouldn't it be part of the in-flight entertainment?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why yes... and shouldn't there be a good movie as well... drinks and a movie?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wouldnt all the noise disrupt Ospi's concentration as he pilots the plane?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

No, I think Ospi put the plane on auto-pilot - we are all in first class... *so would you pour me another drink please?* If you'd rather us not watch a movie you can entertain us with your dancing skills lol - or karaoke lol.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can we go with the movie so please?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you talk during movies... narrate or talk to the screen?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What kind of movies?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Not movies with Tom Cruise I hope, am I correct?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wouldn't Tom Cruise be annoyed if we talked during his movie?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

If he got angry would he stand on top of a really tall stool and hit us?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What would he hit us with?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would we be "cruising" for a bruising? haha, geddit? ah come on.. jaysus, tough audience today like


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you Kidmaning me?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why are we talking about Tom Cruise? Ewwwwwww - creepy little man and gradually moving from creepy to scary.... ok, not so gradually.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wasn't it Ospi who brought him up?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Em, what exactly do you mean by that young lady???


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

May I intrude on the convo?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Would you allow me to join in?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is there a limit?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is there ever a limit on fun? :boogie


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

Why would there be a limit of fun?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Where's the fun?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you not wearing your party hat and party pants?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you love lamp?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is lamp somebody's pet-name?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Whose would it be?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would it be someone who 'brightens' up your day?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Would it not work for those who are dull or dim as well?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

or could it be someone who is sooo bright that they have to be shaded so that they don't blind people?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wouldn't you rather be called Lampy?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

But Isn't lampy short for lampoon?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you have something against lampoons?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What's the matter with a little Chevy Chase?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Why is is always Bob Hope, Tom Cruise or Chevy Chase.... why can't we talk about Gerard Butler or Mel Gibson?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh is it Bob Hope day again?????


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think socially anxious Spartans hid behind their shields?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

did they have much else to hide behind??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I hide behind Gerard Butler? :b


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Where is everyone?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can I hide in FRONT of Gerard Butler.. oh, :wink - does that _not _make sense? lol
(note: since when do gladiators shave their chests...ewww... need more man hair there)


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

caflme said:


> Can I hide in FRONT of Gerard Butler.. oh, :wink - does that _not _make sense? lol
> (note: since when do gladiators shave their chests...ewww... need more man hair there)


how do you know they had more hair?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Would you believe I made it up? lol


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

caflme said:


> Would you believe I made it up? lol


if i did would you think i did?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

caflme said:


> Can I hide in FRONT of Gerard Butler.. oh, :wink - does that _not _make sense? lol
> (note: since when do gladiators shave their chests...ewww... need more man hair there)


Does anything pertaining to Gerard Butler need to make sense?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

who the hell is Gerard Butler?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who doesn't know Gerard Butler?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you think he's joking?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

when is he not joking?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you think he is sexier all buffed out like in Gladiator or down to Earth and normal like in Phantom of the Opera? I so totally LOVED him in Phantom of the Opera - would have soooooo moved into his cavern and lived there forever.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I think about that for a minute?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I would so need more than a minute... I ask myself why am I not there to wrap him up in my arms and make it all go away?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why does this guy still not look familiar to me?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)




----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Really?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

caflme said:


>


 Can we make this the celebrity crush thread?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Has he just seen my....well you know?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't he so purdy? Gotta love manly man hair... and short shorts and wetness all combined into one big delish.

and stubble (sighs.... ahhhhh)


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

must you ladies turn this thread into a crush thread?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't you forget his accent?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

How could I forget the accent? (swoon --- the accent ughhh... heavenly).


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Gerard Butler is a big muppet


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dub16 said:


> Gerard Butler is a big muppet


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

It offends?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Ospi said:


> Has he just seen my....well you know?


:teeth Isn't he making that face cos he knows we can almost see HIS?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How the hell did we end up talking aboot Ospi's snake?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can someone pick another topic please?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

How do they get the figs into the fig-rolls?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

What the fig made you think of that?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Isn't it the burning question that everyone craves an answer to?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

On par with the meaning of life?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

does life even have an intrinsic meaning?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you think maybe the meaning of life IS fig-rolls??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

If so, what is the filling?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't the meaning of life - like the fig roll - that we are supposed to be full of gooey sweetness and that our outsides should firm yet soft? and that we should always be eaten fresh lol


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

And why haven't they introduced organic fig-rolls?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Would they be sustainable organic cruelty-free faux fig rolls?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Would anyone ever really want to be cruel to a Fig-Roll?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are Seamus and Daisy serving fig rolls at the reception?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Sure would any wedding be complete without a tray of fig-rolls?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Doesn't the old saying go something borrowed, something blue, something old, something figgy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Or is it wiggy?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wiggy as in 'Wiggy wiggy, I'm getting jiggy'?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are people afraid of wiggy?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did that picture not scare you?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

dont you like handsome young men?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Are they well behaved?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are boy band members ever well behaved?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

What is the definition of well-behaved?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

wheres my dictionary?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Don't you keep a dictionary on you at all times? :mum


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Aren't dictionaries too heavy to carry around at all times?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Couldn't you get a little one?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

wouldn't it be difficult to read a small dictionary?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wouldn't that give you something to complain about?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

why would I want more things to complain about?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you got too many now?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

How many are too many?


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

too many for what dear?


----------



## 4realguy (Mar 11, 2010)

do you know what your sayin?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does anyone know what I was saying?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Does anyone EVER know what Tweeds is saying? :b


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Depends, do ya think she's sober at the moment?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wasn't the last time she was sober aboot 6 months ago?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Do you think she will choose to kill you first or me first after she reads this?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

why would she kill anyone? do you know something I don't?:afr


----------



## oohsandaahs (Oct 12, 2009)

Haven't you heard? O.O


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Tweedy can you hear us? Do you hear what we hear?


----------



## knuckles17 (Jun 27, 2009)

what do you hear?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you guys hear me laughing? :boogie


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Was that a snort I heard?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

A snort? Is Tweeds on the snow as well as the booze now???


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't I say I was just going to powder my nose?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh is that what that phrase really means? Is that why women are always smiling after comin back from the bathroom?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't I warn you about hanging around outside the ladies' loos?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Isn't it ok again now that the restraining order has been lifted?


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

Shouldn't you know better?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't that up to the parents?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do Irish parents frown upon such behaviour??


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Wasn't he raised in the wild by a large family of leprechauns?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Whats wrong with bein raised by wild (drunk) leprechauns?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wasn't he your mentor too? Isn't he a celeb in the States?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't Seamus get in trouble for hanging around small children?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Celeb margarine, do they have that brand in Ireland?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can you believe it's not butter?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Who is this Margarine woman you speak of?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Did you mean Margarie?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is Margarie fond of Margarine?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are you sure that was margarine?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Didnt it taste like margarine?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Aren't you the expert in cream tasting?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Can I not be the expert in Guinness tasting instead?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you really think I control what you're the expert of?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:teeth Didn't you order a pallet load of product from Beaver-Creams-R-Us.Com recently?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Will Betaboy let me order from them?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Would you stop posting so god damn quick?!?!?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Doesn't it suck to have such a slow computer?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

You don't think I know?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are you implying I don't think?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

do you really think he was implying that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

What else would he have been implying?


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Are you implying he was implying anything at all??


----------



## soft ground (Jun 11, 2009)

Why are you talking to yourself?!


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

how did you know I was?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did you never hear that its impolite to answer a question with a question?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Isn't that just what you did?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Can I ask you a personal question? :um


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there any other kind?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you hate when people ask you that?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Are you saying you hate my question?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Didn't you realise I was referring to my 'personal question' question? :teeth


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Just how would I have realized that... like... lol?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Wheres me jumper?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did I just confuse everyone?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Did you have a jumper to begin with or was it like your sandwich?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

hahaha, Are the jumper, sandwich and imaginary teapot all in the same place?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

What the heck are ya'll talking abooot? hehehe


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

How did you get my teapot????


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Or would that be ye all talking aboot?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Is Cafl drunk?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is the pope catholic?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Isn't that the number one job requirement?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Hey, why are ya'll being mean to me?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that more drunk talk?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you really think this is any way to get me to send you brownies? It's 7:21 in the morning like.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Why is Cafl speaking Dubese?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Did she receive her Dubese-licence already?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Isn't Dubese just the cutest language ever? How can anyone not fall into speaking it?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Would ye not need to be born into a Dubese speaking family, like?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Nah.... girls from Southern California were not the only ones to talk like a Valley Gurl.

edited to add: fail... that wasn't a question was it?

There I fixed it.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Does this, like, prove that Cafl is, like, drunk? *hair flick*


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is Betsy speakin Dubese due to Guinness consumption?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh, mi God!!!! Did you like, really just ask me that, like furrr shurrr?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

:teeth How cute was that???


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Can you tell I was born in southern California? Actually the whole valley girl thing started when I was about 17 (1982) so I was already in Florida... so j/k... that was a put on.


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

So where does Paris Hilton come into this?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

isn't that the girl you told me you were dreaming about last night?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Who'd wanna dream about Paris Hilton?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Nicole Ritchie?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Why are we talking about horrible socialites?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Are there any nice ones?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I've known a few but they are rare... do you personally know any rude ones? I don't know many in person.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Are Tweedy and Amocholes the only socialites on this site?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Guess so -- does that mean we know two decent, nice socialites?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Was it the dogs in our handbags that gave it away?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is that a poodle in yer pouch or are ya just pleased to see me?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Why are you looking at my pouch?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

haha, doesnt that always happen when yer afraid of eye-contact?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Can you explain what you just said?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Do you expect us to go back to the last page to see what he said?


----------



## Tweedy (Jan 10, 2010)

Where oh where has my little Dub gone, oh where oh where can he be... With his guinness cut short and his jumper gone... oh where oh where can he be?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is he not here, and on his way to 'Chat' as we speak???


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

what were they talking about in chat?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Is he chatting about the disco on the chat?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

does he ever chat about anything else?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

does he seem a bore?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you consider one who likes leprechauns and rainbows and dancing lollipops and unicorns and... a bore?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

dancing lollipops???


----------



## UncertainMuffin (Sep 24, 2008)

Did someone leave the medicine cabinet open again?


----------



## Adorkable (May 22, 2010)

Was that _your _hemorrhoid cream?:sus


----------



## bluedragon (May 14, 2010)

You mean that wasn't tooth paste?


----------



## imt (Sep 22, 2008)

Is that disgusting or what?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Did it come from a tube?


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

Shall I make my 2,000th post today or not?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

What are you waiting for?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

are you waiting me for ?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Didn't I tell you I was?
Lol


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

Did u?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm did you forget?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

were u kidding?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

No, did you think I was lol?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why so serious?


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

You really think im being too serious?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

are you serious?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

lmao.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Aren't we supposed to answer with a question??


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why don't you shut up and stop pointing out my flaws?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

wouldn't you like to improve yourself?


----------



## splattice (Sep 7, 2009)

what's wrong with me? :con


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you have an itchy head??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

did you get too close to her?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

You mean I wasn't suppose to get slapped?


----------



## shakeitup (Apr 8, 2010)

why did she slap you?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Am I a fun wrecker for going off topic?


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Are you trying to distract me?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Do you have ADD?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why is tnat yoeu bweujsns?


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

Is that a bundle of corn?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Can corn be cobbled?


----------



## CabecitaSilenciosa (Jun 8, 2010)

Is it alright if I say I don't know?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Would it be better that you didn't know??


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

know what?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

are you msadkj weqp?


----------



## TheVigil1 (May 24, 2010)

What are you babbling about?


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Where'd you hide it?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What;d id eva do ta you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what's eva got to do with it?


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

Why would you even bring her up?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

who's Eva?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't she Wally's chick?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I didn't know wally was a Chicken


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how could you not have known?!


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)

So that was Wally? o.o


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

where is wally?


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Where's Wally?, Where's Waldo?. Dissociative Identity Disorder?


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

did you see him, huh?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Should I have spelled it properly, as in WALL-E??


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you illiterate or something?


----------



## Lachlan (Jul 3, 2008)

Did Saddam have weapons of mass destruction?


----------



## Manic Monkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Why would you want to know my thoughts on this day? ar


----------



## faintresemblance (Sep 13, 2010)

Why wouldn't I want to know your thoughts on this day?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

Why do u care?


----------



## Judi (Jun 22, 2009)

Why do you care if they care?


----------



## Cest La Vie (Feb 17, 2010)

We all need approval don't we?


----------



## Ohhai (Oct 15, 2010)

Did Hitler need approval?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

what are y'all talking about?


----------



## cold fission cure (Aug 31, 2010)

Why do you change the subject when someone mentions Hitler?


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hitler who?


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

How does it make you feel?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

It makes me feel special



















?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

was that a question?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What's it to you?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who you trying to get crazy with, ese? Don't you know I'm loco?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Is this a walk-off?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Why is everyone asking questions?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

isn't that the idea?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

what would happen if we stopped asking questions?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

The thread would break. 
























What?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who would be evil enough to let that happen?


----------



## mewmew (Oct 30, 2010)

Am I evil?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Have you broken the thread?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Can you do your best evil laugh to continue this thread?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Can I stay awake to do it?


----------



## Blackvixzin (Sep 12, 2009)

How long are you able to stay awake?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

How long are you able to listen to me give a lecture??


----------



## themoth (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the lecture about?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

Do you lecture about yawning apes?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Is that camera still running?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Do you like nature


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Want some coffee?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Is it strong and black?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

is that what she said?


----------



## OregonMommy (Mar 3, 2010)

How do you know what she said?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

if I knew, why would I be asking?


----------



## Cerberios (Nov 8, 2010)

Are you lying to us ?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

How could a nice person like me do such thing?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

do you like fried eggs


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

What would happen if I answer "no"?


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

do you really want to find out?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

is no really a question?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

no?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

is a question really an answer?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

it can be


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

aren't you breaking the rules?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

why? :stu


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

you be a troll?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

are you a chronic rule-breaker?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I suppose.


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Should the TV show Jeopardy be referred to as an answer question game or a question answer game?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Where in the World Is Carmen Sandiego?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Did you check your closet?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't have a closet.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Really?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, really.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Really? :b


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Deja Vu.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Really Really?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

really - really , with a green lite under ya name dontworrybehappy :b ?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

do u has magic powers? :um


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

Would I really tell you if I did?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

do you normally share your secrets with strangers?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

do you know that a question has to have a question mark at the end? :b


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Oh now brown cow .. or blue?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Who's your daddy?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

^ :lol 

Is the refrigerator light still on when you close the door?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Do you think I want to know?

(why did I quote someone?)
ok people, no more post deletion!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

What are we talking about?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

How could you not know?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How could I not know what?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

How should I know?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why wouldn't you know?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Why would I?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Can you not fathom the idea that I don't know? Is that unfathomably unfathomable?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What'chu talkin' 'bout, Willis? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who's Willis?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

why is everyone posting at the same time?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

How many meters in a fathom?

Edit: Holy ****


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do fathoms even have meters?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Why do you keep asking questions?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What questions???


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

What answers?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Will there be a new question by the time I finish posting this one?

Edit: I started this 2 questions ago btw.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's a question?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Ummm... Why is the sky blue?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Why do you want to know?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

why do you want to know?

edit: haha you said the same thing as me :b

why do you want to know why she wants to know?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What the **** just happened?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

what is going on here?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Who turned off the light?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

De que estan hablando ustedes? Pueden responderme en español por favor?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Was the light ever on?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Where am I?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who are you talking to?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Aren't you talking about Willis?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Are you talking to me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Would I be talking to anyone else?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Did I make it before someone else beat me?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Does this thread make sense to anyone anymore?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it supposed to make sense?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Has the world ended yet?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Did it ever make sense?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What is sense?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Is this thread dying?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

four questions from three people in the same minute (9:40). Is that awesome or what?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Until what?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Should we just shoot it?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Shoot what?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

hey person above me, how are you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Where’s Captain Kirk?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Why u so crazy?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why do you think I'm crazy?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Highly illogical.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who is?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who'd you hear that from?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who likes pokemanz anyway?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

any last words?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

are you gonna close the thread?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How can I do that?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

did I beat you or what?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Corrine, What Makes You Treat Me So?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Should i just give up now?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

is this scary or what?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Is anyone else getting tired?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Who Needs Sleep?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who doesn't?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Will the real slim shady please stand up?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yep, how do extroverts keep this up?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

What did you say?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

keep what up?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Who ****ing pissed in my well?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

it?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

huh?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Who is Melody Lee, Sid?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Will you be my Valentine?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

the clown?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Has anyone else noticed that this nonsense has been going on for about five pages?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Have you ever seen the rain?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What clown?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

is this a record?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

who let the dogs out?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Team Edward, anyone?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

how long will it take before a mod shows up?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

ozkr said:


> Has anyone else noticed that this nonsense has been going on for about five pages?


 :rofl

Should I just say anything since it won't make sense by the time I post it anyway?

edit: I reached the limit :cry


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

dogs with fleas?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

have you filled your quota?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Life on Mars?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

t?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Willis . you .. Why you so silly?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Did everyone decide to take break all of a sudden?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Supercalifragilistiexbealidoshious. Did I spell that right?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Haven't you heard of Google?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

What's a google?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Where'd everyone go?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Did they find better things to do?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Pfft. What's better than this?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Lots of other things, maybe?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

were people complaining about the whole ban request thing?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

@ anymouse, yes and why? don't know. :stu


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

they made a thread about the banning thing later, right?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

might have something to do with it.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

baaaaaaa hahaha

Get it? it's a sheep.


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

lonelysheep said:


> ?


/fixed


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

ozkr said:


> /fixed?


*fixed?


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

when can I get some mudkips?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> my reaction? ruined my day. clearly addicted.
> 
> and also, turns out, she didn't get to see it.
> 
> ...


This Opiate?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

hells yeah! (?) <- obligatory question mark


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

yes, eh?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who else besides me thinks Canada is awesome?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Me?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Who are they???


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes, who _are_ they?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Who is Aloysius?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Is there another meaning?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

idk im confused ... what about you ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Who was in my room last night?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it possible that 1+1= 1?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

How come I don't speako el germano?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

was?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Que?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

How come I haven't reached my post limit yet?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Ich weiß nicht


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Doesn't that mean "why"?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

why did you change your post!?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

warum fragst du?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> you can speak un otro, zehr schon. see? you could attempt to speak both, very poorly. you are lucky to be fluent in one the romantic languages and also the simplest.
> 
> is english not one of teh most unromantic languages on the planet? :bah


Aren't you forgetting about Russian? (btw, I love how German sounds. Rammstein FTW!)


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> ozkr, this is one of the few times i can say, proudly, i did not! i really didn't!!! and look!!! I HAVE NOT DELETED!! will i be able to avoid the delete button?


I was actually talking about the post to which I was making reference with "doesn't that mean 'why'?", but now that you mention it, I think it's great you haven't touched the dreaded delete button! Isn't that great?

(see how I turned that into a question at the end? :idea)


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Was it on the mean streets of Munich?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> german is angry cool! UND KEINE EIER!!!!!! russian > english. english is so.. what Aloysius said.. weiß und nerdy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about English with British accents? Can't you admit it sounds awesome?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

anymouse said:


> srs. i don't get the reference. :bah and also.. should i edit the language reference?


I was just making reference to your question about where Aloysious picked up his mad german skills. I think Munich and the last thing that comes to mind is mean. know what I mean?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

That's what I'm talking about! For some reason there seems to be a disproportionate amount of Canadian and British people here. Isn't that weird?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anymouse said:


> oh! question! what time is it there? (1:17am here)
> 
> damn i forgot the title of the thread was answer only with a question. sorry all.


3:20 is that a lucky time?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Not for you, aren't you supposed to be in bed? :b wb btw


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Are you not able to sleep?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Yeah what gives?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Where has this thread been?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

It was always in here, or was it somewhere else before?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Has this thread evolved over time?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

how would I know?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't you pay attention?


----------



## ozkr (Dec 2, 2005)

Who pays attention anymore?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How would I know who pays attention if I don't pay attention?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

How do you guys not confuse yourselves?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you confuse yourself?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Am I confused?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I don't know, are you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Can someone clear up this confusion?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Can you?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

To be, or not to be, that is the question?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What is the answer?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Is that the answer?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is what the answer?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

What is an answer?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I dunno lol?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that a question?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Can I ask you a question? What is a question?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wasn't that two questions?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Wasn't that two questions?


Ditto...? :stu


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Why are you at my front door?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Aren't I at the back door?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't you know the front from the back?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how am i supposed to know that?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Could I be at two places at once?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you have superpowers?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Who do you think I am, Superman?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

But aren't I a woman??? :con


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you Wonder-woman then?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Speaking of back door, does anybody realize how many rock singers make reference to the back door man?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

From what I recall Plant does, Morrison does, and Bon Scott does; can you think of any others else?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

no I cant, can you?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

Wtf am I doing here?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how am i supposed to know??


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you checked google??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why does everyone rely on google?


----------



## Rosedubh (Jul 11, 2009)

What would you do without it?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what wouldnt we do without it? :b


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Would you result to yahoo?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why would anyone wanna use yahoo?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Why wouldn't they?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

because it sucks?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why do mondays exist?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Do they make Sundays that much sadder?


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

Would that depend on when you work?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you work?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Do I have to work?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

i hate school :cry ?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Captain Kirk is climbing a mountain, why is he climbing a mountain?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

where else would the pigeons drop his toupee?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what is sauce?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What source are you referring to?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

O Romeo, Romeo, wherefore art thou Romeo?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Did you check Juliet's room?


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

What is Romeo doing in there? O_O


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

staying "safe"?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

What is he staying "safe" from?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I dunno lol?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Don't know what?


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Are we expected to be knowledgeable?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how should I know that?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how can we know anything if we got all these questions?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who the hell asked you?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

you lookin for a fight?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

why would I want that when i'm just trying to find an excuse?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

oh yeah? for what?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

for you?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Are you done?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

biff? pow? zock?? bam????


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

What, did you unmask the Batman?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do you think I won't if that's what it takes??


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Is leonardess talking to herself? :um


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Is BrokenStars questioning Leonardess?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

would you rather leonardess talked about herself in the thrid person?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Has Leonardess been drinking?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do you have to ask?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Didn't I just ask??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

never mind all that, cna you do the seven basic ballet movements?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

how're you doing?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how are you?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

How goes it?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

whats up?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what's the haps, the soaps, the suds?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

ARe you in prison?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

who isn't?


----------



## PaFfanatic (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there something wrong with talking to yourself?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what took you so long?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

why are you still here? On that note, why am I?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Did you drop the soap?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

good question. I mean, good question?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Great question(?)


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

got an answer?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Answer to what? I can't remember what was on the previous page?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

what liar told you you're a good liar?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wasn't it you?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Where's Waldo? :sus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Did you check under the bed?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why would Waldo be under the bed?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Shouldn't you be sleeping?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why would I be sleeping this early?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

because little kids are supposed to sleep early, why else?


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

What about narcolepsy?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

whuts dat


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

???


----------



## vulgarman (Jul 4, 2010)

Isn't it where people just kinda fall asleep, whenever?


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Why would people want to fall asleep whenever?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Why wouldn't people want to sleep whenever?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Couldn't that be dangerous?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Couldn't that be dangerous?


Should we make it more dangerous?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why would we wanna do that?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Why would we wanna do that?


Because we want to live dangerously, right?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

We do?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Do we?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Shouldn't we play it safe?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Wanna see something scary?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How scary is it?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

This scary (?)










Edit: oh, and pull the car over and stuff.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:hide
Why should I pull the car over? :um


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Because that's what he said in the movie.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I know, but I don't wanna so why should I?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Too late. (?)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why is it always too late? :cry


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know, why?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why don't you know?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

- insert pointless question -


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

who the cuff are you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How am I supposed to know?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

you should know.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What if I don't?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Then you should seek professional help.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How do I go about doing that?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

See your doctor for further details.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What if I my doctor refuses to see me?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

he must really hate you then


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

but how would you know If he hates you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

because I am her doctor


----------



## Tryst (Feb 24, 2011)

If you are her doctor why are you here?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Why was Aloysius banned? :con


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Was Aloysius the one with the Fahey avatar?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

What's a Fahey?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

You don't know John?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Should I know him?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doesn't everyone know him?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you think he's at the front door?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Should we check?


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

Why are you asking so many questions?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 24, 2011)

Does it bother you that we ask questions?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Should it bother me?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why am I so confused by all these questions?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you get confused easily?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Aloysius???? :eek


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Do you know why he was banned?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone know?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Who's Aloysius?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you not know who Aloysius is? :b


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

How come you won't tell me who Aloysius is? Is he your secret lover?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Are you trying to make me angry?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes is it working?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Aloysius???? :eek


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Has anyone not posted a question in this thread?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

haha aloysius has :b ...didn't you know that?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I have not posted a question in this thread in the past (and in fact, im doing that right now)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you some kind of rule-breaker?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what do ya think? 8)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

why would you want to break the rules?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

because thats how I roll? 8)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why do you roll?


----------



## Tryst (Feb 24, 2011)

do you not understand how to rock and roll?


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

What makes you think I don't?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What makes you think that I think you don't?


----------



## LatchKeyKid (Jul 30, 2010)

Why are you trying to confuse me?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you easily confused?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Are you speaking in sign language?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Does it look like I am?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yeah, why not?


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

How do you speak in sign language on a forum?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you answering a question with a question?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

do you understand this game?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Are the rules stated anywhere?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

aren't rules made to be broken?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does that even make sense?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm funny how? I mean funny like I'm a clown, I amuse you?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Did you just ring my door bell?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Did you hear it ring?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Would I be asking if I didn't?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Would you?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Did you get a new avatar?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does it look different to you?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

John looks different?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who's John?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Where did John Fahey go?


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Didn't he go down the old mine shaft looking for gold nuggets left there decades ago by pirate ninja fish hiding from the law?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Wasn't that Christopher Columbus?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did Columbus actually ever discover anything?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Isnt he the one that discovered that Santa is retarded?


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

You still believe in Santa?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

who doesnt?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Santa is Columbus?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is that why he was late this year?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Did he mistake your house for a Mosque?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does my house look like a Mosque?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Oh, were we talking about your house?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

So now she lives in a madrasah?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Oh you think so do you?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Didn't I ask you first?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well how do i know what is wrong with you guys?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

!?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

What are you saying?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Weren't you paying attention?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

how can i be more focused?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you tried focusing stronger?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Can I haz cheezeburger?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

depends, have you eaten all your vegetables?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

What are vegetables?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Have you tried a bamboo root? :-D


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

...are you serious?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

You mean the bamboo root?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you think I am a Panda?


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

Have pandas learned how to type?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Have you ever seen a panda type before?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Haven't you ever been to china?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you saying you've seen pandas type in China?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Do pandas use laptops when typing?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you ever been to a zoo?


----------



## Shannanigans (Feb 27, 2011)

is that where the animals live?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Do you think I give a **** where the animals live? Answer me damnit, don't play dumb here and answer with another question!!! Got it?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Do you need a hug?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why do you like BetaBoy90 so much?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

who doesnt?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who does?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

everyone?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you know that?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is it possible he's psychotic???? ZING


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wouldn't he have to be to think everyone likes you? :b


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Why the hate?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's wrong with hate?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Who said we didn't get along? :stu


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

does my aunt like turtles?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Didn't she like BetaBoy better?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Do u?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

What are you getting at?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Is BetaBoy an IRL loser, as well as an online loser?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I think so?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hmmm, can we still have that orgy we were planning on?


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Is it taking place at the university?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you stop with the games, please?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Why are you bringing that up now?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is this not a good time to?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

What time is it anyway?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone really know what time it is?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Does time even really exist?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who do we go to to find this out?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

What if he's alive?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Will he be so old that he won't remember?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

What if he's a SHE?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why would an accomplished person like that be a "she"?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

could it be that this person is really an "it"??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

a person? an "it"? :wtf


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe time just invented itself?


----------



## iuseings (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you taken the time to really think that through?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Is anyone here familiar with Einstein's theory of time dialation?


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Shouldn't you be reading Gideon's Bible?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone really read that?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Would you not read it?


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

Should _I_ read it?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Why do you doubt you should?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it because you doubt that you could?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

is anyone here familiar with Einstein's theory of length contraction?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Why can't we just focus on Quantitative Easing instead?


----------



## joe11 (Jan 22, 2011)

Why do you want to focus on that?


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

Exactly, why focus on Quantitative Easing when there are bigger matters at hand?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Maybe because it's important to you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

maybe it can sUck mY bUtT?


----------



## sdsm (Mar 4, 2011)

HardRock said:


> maybe it can sUck mY bUtT?


It wouldn't be too long before someone ruined a thread, would it?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Wasn't the thread ruined already??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

How did you ruin the thread?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how did I ruin it?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dont you know how you ruined it?


----------



## salamoon (Mar 7, 2011)

What did I break this time?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

How can a thread like this be ruined?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You mean you don't know?


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Didnt know what?


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't you know anything??


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Why should I know anything?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Why does this feel like a skit from "Whose Line is it Anyway?"


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it because of all the questions?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Which question in particular?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Whats particular?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

who is spongebob?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Your neighbour?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What about him?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Is he Sponge Bob?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

No, he's Patrick... isn't he?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

lolwut?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What are you laughing at?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

are you threatening me?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Are you Beavis or Butthead?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

do you have any tp for my bunghole?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

HardRock said:


> do you have any tp for my bunghole?


Are you Cornholio?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

who drank your vodka?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

HardRock said:


> who drank your vodka?


Did YOU drink it?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Did my cat drink it?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is he acting strange?


----------



## RockIt (Jan 8, 2011)

Would climbing on the ceiling fan be considered strange?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that something he normally does?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What doesn't he do normally?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Why don't you ask him?


----------



## The Daydreamer (Oct 19, 2010)

How do we ask a cat a question?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Should we ask Dr. Doolittle to ask for us?


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

Who is Dr. Doolittle?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

the guy who likes turtles?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why does he like turtles?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Didn't you know he likes wearing turtle necks?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Turtleneck shirts or turtles' necks?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What's the difference?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is there a difference?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Won't you tell me?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What if I don't know?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why are you keeping it a secret?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't you keep secrets?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

no?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You tell people everything?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Pfft, Who wouldn't?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doesn't that get you into trouble?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

with what?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

The law?


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

What's the law going to do?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Since when did the law have a say in this?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doesn't it have a say in everything?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

does it have a say in how I conduct my daily bowel movements?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doesn't it stop you from having them in certain places?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What places...?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

No, If Im sneaky, cant I take a dump in whatever place I want?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

If you have to be sneaky about it doesn't that mean the law is limiting you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

no, why cant it mean that I just dont want others to see me? (that is, I dont want to be embarrassed)


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that what you meant by sneaky?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what does sneaky mean again?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do I look like a dictionary to you?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why don't you use Google?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how do I go to google?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't you have a search engine?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

engine? as in motor? :doh


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't you know the difference between an engine on a computer and an engine on a car?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Yes, both the computer and a car are run by an engine, right?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that so?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

How can I find out for sure?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

*sigh* Didn't I say to Google it in my previous post?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you rely on google for everything?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Doesn't Google know everything, even the meaning of life?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I dunno, why not try and ask?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Ask who?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is Google a person?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Or is Google an 'it'?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

is Google a God?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Do you often pray to Google?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

_Should_ I pray to Google?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

I guess that giving it a go, won't hurt?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What if it does?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Will it then hurt so much that I cry?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

nope, why would google make you cry?


----------



## VTinOR (Nov 29, 2010)

Where's my vodka?????


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Did you misplace your vodka?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you misplace that?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

do you think I would remember where your vodka is?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What makes you think I have vodka?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

was I talking to you? :b


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why is your head giving faster now?


----------



## HarrietTheSpy (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

what's an idea?


----------



## Blujay13 (Nov 24, 2010)

Don't you have any idea what an idea is?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what is it?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What is _"*it*"?_


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what do you think?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

You think you can find it on yahoo?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

whats yahoo?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Isn't google better? :stu


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Do you think Google has enough praise on here?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why should Google get any praise?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What did Google ever do to you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What did it ever do _for_ me?


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

What did you want it to do?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What is it capable of doing?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't Google capable of doing *everything?*


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is that possible?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Is it impossible?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is anything impossible?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Is it possible that there are things that are impossible, a possibility?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

err..im confused?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Whatever would confuse you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

your face? :b


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

is her face really that confusing?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Okay, can we discuss something other than my face?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why does your face twitch like that?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you know her face is twitching? :sus


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

because I can see it?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

But can you see it so clearly that the rain is gone?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

does the rain have to go for you to see it clearly?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

depends, do you want to see all the obstacles in your way?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

if i saw all the obstacles would that let me see the bigger picture?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What makes you think there's a bigger picture to see?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why would that talking squirrel lie to me about the bigger picture?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you believe everything talking squirrels tell you?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

there are talking squirrels?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Where do talking squirrels come from?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

from the sky?


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Why from the sky? I thought they came from trees?


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

But what did they evolve from? And where did that ancestor come from?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

havent you heard of the theory of squirrel evolution?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

is that the squirrel evolution that started in the 60's?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought it started since the beginning of time?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

how long do you think it will be before the talking squirrels over throw us humans and send us retreating into the trees?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

do you really think that will happen?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Have you been ignoring all those large gatherings of talking squirrels discussing world domination?


----------



## MochaLatte (Mar 14, 2011)

u forgot to take your pills again didn't you?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

How come nobody is talking about flying squirrels?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

If you wanted to talk about flying squirrels, why didn't you bring it up sooner?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why are you so mean?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Why are you so sensitive?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Im not....:cry


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Awe.  :squeeze Why do you like making me feel so guilty?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm sorry :squeeze will you forgive me?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

hehe of course.  Who has the time?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you own a clock? :stu


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

what does it mean of your clocks are melting off the walls?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Does it mean its time to get a new clock?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Does time even matter? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why wouldn't time matter?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How do you define time?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Shouldn't you check the dictionary? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Where can I find a dictionary? :con


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

You don't own one? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Can I borrow yours?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you promise to give it back when you're done?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What happens if I don't give it back? :hide


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you want to find out? :wife


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Is it wrong if I want to find out?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you enjoy pain? :whip


----------



## PinknLime (Feb 28, 2011)

what do you think? :spank


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you really want to know what I think?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you like to be poked? oke


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Don't you already know that I don't like to be poked?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

can I poke you?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you poke him does that mean he can poke you back?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

don't you think thats only fair?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What if he doesn't like to be poked back?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Then just don't poke me right?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

If I poke you will you make the pillsbury doughboy noise?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

whats that?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Does anyone know what ANYTHING is in here?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What is ANYTHING???


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

do you like turtles?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

By turtles do you mean the animals or the turtle chocolates?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

turtle chocolates of course, btw do they taste of turtle?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

You never tried them? :stu


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

is it ok to mix them with peanut butter?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Creamy or chunky style?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Which do you prefer? :stu


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What is life?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Is there a song called What is Life?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes, didn't you know that?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

didnt you know that your feet smell?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How would you know?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Have you noticed any creepy headbanging guys trying to smell your feet lately?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Isn't there just one creepy headbanging guy trying to smell your feet lately as opposed to _headbanging guys_?:b


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe her feet have such an interesting smell they are attracting multiple guys, all of which like to headbang?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

did you just call me creepy?? :eek


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

So, you just admitted to having a foot fetish?


----------



## Zeddicus (Apr 1, 2009)

What did I miss in this thread?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Cant you just scroll up and read?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

if he scrolls up will he encounter the smelly feet?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Isn't that smell being blocked by the smell of your armpits?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how do you know what his armpits smell like?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Because he smelled them?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How could anyone resist?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You can't resist smelling someone's armpits?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Isn't that normal? :afr


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you really need to ask that?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes...?


----------



## domi8888 (Mar 23, 2011)

Why not?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what you mean "why not"?????????????


----------



## vi et animo (Feb 16, 2011)

What is love?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

baby dont hurt me?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

But what if it's fun? :|


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you think he enjoys the pain?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

who doesnt enjoy the pleasure of pain?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

would a sun burnt bottom take away from the pleasure of having it spanked?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Wouldn't that make it more pleasurable? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How would that work? :con


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you a bunch of masochists or something?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that a bad thing?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How can it be a good thing? :stu


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Do good things even happen?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What would make you think they don't?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

do good things come in three's just like buses?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What kind of buses come in three's?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^I think you should get this book :b









Is it because travelling alone is dangerous?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you think buses get lonely? :con


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wouldn't you be lonely if you couldn't see your other bus friends all day?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do buses have feelings? :stu


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Would you like to be sat on all day?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what do you mean by "sat"?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

Don't you know how to read?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Geez, I misread it, gimme a break, K?


----------



## TunaMelt89 (Feb 20, 2011)

What do you need a break for??


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doesn't everyone need a break sometimes?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Will you break me off a piece of your kit kat bar? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

If I do are you actually going to eat it?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Who wouldn't eat a Kit Kat bar?


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

huh?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

yes?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What? :con


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

is this thing on?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ What are you talking about? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What thing?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What is a "thing"???


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Should we consult Google again?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

^ LOL!

Why not use Ask Jeeves?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you really trust Ask Jeeves more than Google?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Doesn't Jeeves seem like a really swell guy?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

I know right?! :yay


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Have you ever met him?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Didn't you know that he is my boyfran? :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

How is that so....

when he's with me? :um


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Are you prepared to fight over him? :duel


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Bring it on?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you two fighting over an imaginary search engine guy?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why do you have to hurt his feelings? :cry


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:eek I sowwy :b Imaginary people have feelings too?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Of course they do, now will you go over there and give poor Jeeves a hug?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Jeeves is tangible??? :con


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Who do you think is answering all those questions? :stu


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

huh?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't huh right above you?


----------



## blair (Feb 1, 2010)

yes... jealous?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Do I look like i'm jealous?


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

You get jealous for what??


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

jealous? aren't you from an anime?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you familiar with Death Note?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Nope, what's it about?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why don't you ask Jeeves?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What if Jeeves told me to ask you? :stu


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

what if i told jeeves to eff the eff off.


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

What did Jeeves ever do to you?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Did jeeves ever abuse your good nature?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

can we stop talking about jeeves now?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

What should we talk about?


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

jeeves? hows the weather?


----------



## Bathory (Dec 26, 2010)

Do you have an umbrella?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

No, is it supposed to rain?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm not sure, should we ask Jeeves? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Shouldn't we ask a weatherman instead?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Do weathermen ever get caught without a rain coat?


----------



## puffins (Mar 9, 2011)

if theyre traveling abroad?


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

what kind of an excuse is that?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

a crappy one?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Who or what the hell is Jeeves?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

You mean you don't know who Jeeves is?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Doesn't everyone know Jeeves?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't you know he's my boyfraaaaan?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't you know he's a playa and has 100s of girlfrans?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't you know that's a lie?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Don't you know he told me himself?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Don't you know that was his twin?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:eek Are you saying I've been deceived?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

You weren't aware of that?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

No  Should I go back to using google?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Who needs Google when there's two Jeeves? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Lol So you're saying his twin will date me?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Sure, why not?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I dunno, can you think of a reason why he would? :stu


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Why should I have to?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

so you think it's a sure thing?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

isn't that obvious?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is anything obvious?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why does it have to be obvious?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What's obvious?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Do you think Jeeves knows? :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why do we have to bring Jeeves into this?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Who else can we bring into this?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Obama? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Why Obama when we can go ask Mr. Rogers? :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Isn't Mr. Rogers dead?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Why did you have to remind me? :cry


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Does this mean we can no longer be his neighbor? :cry


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why would you want to be his neighbor? :sus


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't you want to watch his puppet show? :stu


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

He has his own puppet show???


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

When Mr Rogers died, what happenned to his puppets?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Did they reside in his casket?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Should we dig it up and find out?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why would we want to do that?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How else are we going to find out what happened to his puppets? :stu


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Couldn't we ask his neighbor?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Couldn't we ask Jeeves? :b

Enough with Jeeves, we need to give the poor guy a break. LOL


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Was his neighbour buried with him?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Who was his neighbor?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

I didn't think he had any....wasn't he always asking for some on his show?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Didn't anyone ever agree to be his neighbor?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Does this look like someone who would make a good neighbor?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Should I _really_ take the chance and watch that? :sus


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

If you dont watch it will you ever know if mr richards is evil?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why is Mr. Richards evil?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Who is Mr.Richards?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Haven't you met him already?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

When was this?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

You don't remember meeting Mr. Richards? Perhaps a picture will help?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh my... He sure has changed, hasn't he?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

:eek Whoa when did Mr. Rogers turn into Richard Simmons?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

How come you don't know?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Well, do YOU know?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why would you ask me that?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why not ask you that? :sus


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why don't you ask someone else? :roll :b


----------



## PHD in Ebonics (Jan 5, 2010)

Why are we diverting from the topic at hand?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why shouldn't we?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you keeping this valuable information from me because you work for the government?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Why would you think that?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

"Whoa when did Mr. Rogers turn into Richard Simmons?" 

:roll :ditto


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

When was richard simmons not Mr rogers mwahahahahaha?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

um....since forever?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Has he been alive that long?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Richard Simmons or Mr Rogers?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

They're not separate beings are they?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it possible that they are?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Does that mean we should ask Richard Simmons about the missing puppets?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

WHo is Richard Simmons ?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

You don't know who Richard Simmons is?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Was he the one that made exercise videos?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Yeah, what did you think of them?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

dontworrybehappy said:


> Yeah, what did you think of them?


You have a link ?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

http://www.richardsimmons.com/j15/i...category_id=2&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=81

Do you really want to click that?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

No, unless you believe that I can do it. So do you believe in me enough to click on the link? Can we achieve greatness with just this single mouse click? What if I can't read? What if viruses infect my computer? Is it ok to give you more than one question? Will you promise me you'll respond to them all?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Is anybody else willing to answer his questions?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anybody even have time to answer all of those questions?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

What the hell is going on here?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what the **** is goin on here?? :eek


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

where have you been?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how did you notice I was gone?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

How could you not?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Maybe he was just lurking?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Aren't we all lurking? :lurk


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

you are? :eek


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Why are u so surprised about that ?


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

Where's?


----------



## Kustamogen (Dec 19, 2010)

my ***?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why would I wanna see it?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

How are you going to see it when he can't find it?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Can't find what?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes? :um


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you think i'm joking?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you usually joke about things like this? :stu


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why would I joke about some nice ***?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

is that something that needs discussing?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

sure, why not?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Shouldn't we merge this discussion with the butt hair thread first?


----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)

Is that really necessary? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Perhaps we should vote on it?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Vote on what?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dont you realise that voting would take to long?


----------



## WholeinSoul91 (Oct 15, 2010)

I thought voting would be the best way to reach a conclusion?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

who wants to vote?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

shall we vote on who we want to have a vote?


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

Will we get cookies and punch?


----------



## Debbiexoxoxo (Feb 1, 2011)

wouldnt you rather pizza and beer?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

What toppings should we get for the pizza?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What toppings do you want?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Would barbecue chicken and mushrooms work for everyone?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

you like mushrooms..?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

You don't like mushrooms...? :sus


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why would I?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

do you mean magical mushrooms?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

are you ok?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

yuppers. Are you?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I think so, why? :sus


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why do you ask?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

did you eat those mushrooms?


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

I think s- IS THAT A SPACESHIP UP THERE?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Where did the aliens come from?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you think they came to deliver our pizza?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you talking about the aliens from Pizza Planet?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do aliens really exist?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Do aliens eat pizza?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do they have to exist to eat pizza?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why would they?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How can something that doesn't exist eat?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

:stu???


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

If you put question marks after anything does that make it a question??


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

what do you think?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't think??


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

How can you NOT think?


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Why are you always asking me that?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Always asking you what?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Are you gonna answer the damnn question?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No, why do you think I would?


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

What question are we trying to answer?


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

Where do babies come from?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Was that really the question we were trying to answer?


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

I think so?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Does putting a question mark at the end of any sentence make it a question?


----------



## Donatello (Mar 22, 2011)

I think putting a question mark at the end of any sentence makes it a question?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Are you sure about that?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I believe so, but really is a question mark good for if the sentence isn't a question in itself?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

What's wrong?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What's right?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Does it have to be right?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

Why should it be wrong?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Who says it has to be wrong?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

..isn't that what I just said? -_-=


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is it?


----------



## Gorillaz (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't you know how to scroll up and check?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How do I do that?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Should the English language have more questions marks like other languages?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

but why does it have to be secretly?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

could it be publicly?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

hey.. what's going on? Publicly what?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

why do we question the public awareness of the humble question mark?


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Who do you mean by 'we'?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

WHAT'S GOING ON HERE!? :mum


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

You mean you don't know?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

What, that jesus loves me?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

I'd love to love someone in return, as friend, but who is out there for me?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Who would you want?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Johnny Depp?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Is he available?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you think he is?


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Do you know? Or are you asking me if I know?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Do you think they can skip from having to ask and read your mind and find out?


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Who is this "Johnny Depp"?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

How do you NOT know who Johnny Depp is?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Is that a good question?


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Any question with a question mark is usually a good question, don't you think?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

How does a question mark make it a good question...?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Can you really question that?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Hmmm... I can't seem to remember but, what are we questioning again? :stu


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Does it really matter when we could be discussing something more serious like the impending chipmunk invasion?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Why don't you start the discussion then?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Can we all start at the same time?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How would that be possible?


----------



## Rest or Real? (Apr 1, 2011)

Is it so unfathomable?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

wha?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

what wha? Darn why can I ever stay focused?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you get distracted easily?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

Why would I get distracted?
Cool new avatar btw and im loving the quote


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

How can it not distract you? Am I the only one? 

(Yeah I was gonna comment on her quote earlier. I also really like it a lot.)


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What's distracting you?

Me 3, I like her quote too.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

^thanks you guys!! 

Is it this site?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Can the answer be found blowing in the wind?


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Doesn't it depend on if you are a friend?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

Would you be my friend who I can love?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Would you be my friend back?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

don't you already have zillion and one friends?


(but yes of course i will!


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

caflme said:


> Doesn't it depend on if you are a friend?


well spoted

Doesn't everyone?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Where are my friends?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Maybe they don't know where you are? :stu


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why does she need friends?


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't females need friends too?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Do females need friends more than males?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why would they?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why would they what?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why would they answer you?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

who needs to answer?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what was the question?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Which question are you referring to?:b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does it really matter? :stu


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

if it doesn't matter then what are you doing here?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Can't I come here to waste time?


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

how much time do you have to waste?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

how does 2 hours sound?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

it sounds like "too our ers"

how does never sound?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Do you think it sounds similar to the sound of one hand clapping?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How do you clap with one hand?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

If a tree falls in the forest, and there's nobody around to hear it. Does it make a sound?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

why would it not?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Can you prove that it would?


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

Can you prove that it wouldn't?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

What if I can?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

Are you saying you can?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

are you suggesting he cant?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

when did she become a he? :eek


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

how does that happen?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Does that require surgery?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

don't you know?


----------



## EKC1224 (Apr 11, 2011)

He wants to become she?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

is she right?


----------



## callmecharnelle (Apr 17, 2011)

if she isn't right, how is she wrong?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

If she isn't right isn't she automatically wrong?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

is this getting anywhere?


----------



## eitherway (Jun 28, 2009)

Where should it get?


----------



## callmecharnelle (Apr 17, 2011)

did we take this too far?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

take me where?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

where do you want to go?


----------



## MrSoloDolo123 (Aug 2, 2010)

why do you want to know?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

because I was asked?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Why were you asked?


----------



## AliceSanKitchen (Aug 31, 2010)

Why dont i remember?


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

why do u care ?


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Who died and made you queen of asking questions?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do I sound like a queen?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

aren't you a witch?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't that Hermoine?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Who's that?


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

I thought Luna Lovegood was a witch too?


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Aren't more than half the people in that blasted book series witches?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Didn't you read the series?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

How many books were in it?


----------



## Trillian (Dec 4, 2008)

How many trees died to print that series?


----------



## dollparts (May 26, 2009)

Why do you care about the trees?


----------



## vaness (Sep 22, 2005)

Isn't it Earth Day?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why do we losers care about earth?


----------



## shadow cougar (Apr 18, 2011)

Is there a reason we shouldn't care?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

should i ask what i'm really thinking?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

What are you thinking?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Nothing.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

How can you think about nothing?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Is nothingness a buddhist aim?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you aiming at me?


----------



## JazzDemon (Apr 3, 2011)

Sparky asked a question about Buddhism, so why did you change the subject?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who is Sparky?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

What does my Cocker Spaniel (miss him!) have to do with this question?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Was his name Sparky?


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

Is Sparky a dog ?.

Trooper


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what else would he be?


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

Is Sparky a he or a she?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why would that matter to you?


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

What matters anyway?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

does Sparky matter to you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

is this some kind of therapy?


----------



## Namida (Mar 27, 2011)

Do I have to sign up for this therapy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you have a pen?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

No, can I use a pencil instead?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Why would you want to use a pencil?


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

What's wrong with using a pencil?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you aware of lead poisoning?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

why, do you think I'm still 3 years old? 

offtopic: this reminds me of its kind of a funny story


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

why do you act like a 3 year old? :b


----------



## ATCQ (May 15, 2011)

What's so bad about acting like a 3 year old?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Would it be an act?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Would what be an act?


----------



## ReachinOut (May 10, 2011)

An act of god??


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

How do we know when God acts?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Does god exist?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Does anyone exist?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you exist? :b


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How can I tell?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you know how to play this game?


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

yes


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

you obviously don't, do you? :b


----------



## 390 (Jul 29, 2010)

I do, don't I?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

You do not.


----------



## Hamtown (Jun 10, 2010)

but what if thats wrong?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

It's definitely not.


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm sorry, I can't hear you over the sound of how awesome I am.


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you playing hard to control?


----------



## lonely stoner (May 25, 2011)

can i win this game by just putting a question mark at the end?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

You think you can?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you think I can't?


----------



## Chaos Plus (Jun 10, 2011)

Do you think you can't?


----------



## rainshadow (May 11, 2011)

were you aware that this thread makes me dizzy?


----------



## revoltra (May 26, 2011)

Did you go out and party hard last night?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why do you ask?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

why do you look so guilty?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why do you think that?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

why wouldn't she?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why would she?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

why do you care?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why does it matter to you?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Why does it not matter to you?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why would I care?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

1+1= ?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you dumb?


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

Is someone who is dumb worse than an imbecile or is an imbecile worse than someone who is dumb?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

Do you seriously want to know the answer to that?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Wait, what was the question? :um


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

what where you thinking? :lol


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

who says that person was thinking?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

why are you so mean?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

How am I being mean?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

could you tell us exactly what you mean?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Why should he?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

because otherwise he'll go to jail?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you a lawyer?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Why? :afr


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Are you afraid of lawyers?


----------



## Donnie in the Dark (Mar 15, 2011)

Sure, lots of people are scared of cockroaches right?


----------



## Onomatopoeia (May 27, 2011)

Have you ever seen a cockroach?


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

No, I don't live in a filthy house, do you?


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

Could you define filthy?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

don't you know what filthy means?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

No, do you?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do I what?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Do you know what filthy means?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

are you a creeper?


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

What makes you think that?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

do you often follow people around?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why do you say that?


----------



## Morticia (Mar 31, 2011)

Do you smell that?


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Hmm?


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Hmm, it smells like your feet. Doesn't it?


----------



## blanksBACK (Oct 21, 2010)

Woah woah woah woah, My feet have a smell? What do they smell like?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

How can you be so dumb?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

How can you be so smelly?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Didn't you say I smelled like a champion?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

How can a champion smell like a loser?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Isn't Champion a sports clothing brand?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

How do you know?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Why would you ask someone who doesn't wear clothes?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

How do you know he doesn't wear clothes?


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

Is it because you saw him lastnight?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

are you jealous?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Who wouldn't be?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Is it weird that i want to see you naked now?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Isn't that weird?


----------



## MissElley (May 15, 2011)

What's weird?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Isn't what normal?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Is this the bizarro world?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

Are we acting too strange for you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

How can you act any stranger than me?


----------



## LuxAeterna (Aug 13, 2010)

How come I don't hear you knocking?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Do you have the TV turned up too loud?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

No, I don't watch TV.


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

Why didn't you answer with a question?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I forgot.


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Why are you so forgetful?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Don't you know by answering with a statement you are breaking the rules of this thread??!?!?!?!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Oh. No I wasn't aware. Sorry.


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

Does sorry excuse everything?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes?


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

No!


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

how is that a question?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Banned for posting before me.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

What is a question!


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't know.


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

You don't know what?


----------



## copingbywriting (Jul 7, 2011)

Is the difference that turtlenecks are like turtle's necks but turtle's necks are not like turtlenecks?


----------



## copingbywriting (Jul 7, 2011)

Did that make sense?


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Do people use smartphones to do dumb things?


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

what kind of dumb things were you thinking of?


----------



## Fluffy (Apr 9, 2011)

What must I answer with a question?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

can't you read?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Wouldn't she have to be able to read to know that she has to answer with a question?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Can't you ask a shorter question?


----------



## sparky10 (Dec 30, 2008)

How short is short?


----------



## x3 Misaki (Jun 18, 2011)

Is this?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Is this what?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

can anyone give me a clue?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

What do you want a clue for?


----------



## plusminusinfinity (Apr 28, 2011)

manchester said:


> Data Recovery Manchester Expert Service : Data Recovery Manchester Data Recovery Manchester Services : Recovery of deleted or corrupted files Retrieve precious photos, videos files and music Recover lost files from hard drives, memory cards and USB sticks Transfer files to a new hard drive, CD or DVD We store all sorts on our computers - holiday snaps, music, home videos of the kids, home work assignments and more. The sad fact is that most people don't keep a regular backup of these files which means that if files become corrupt or damaged you risk losing your data. Our Data Backup Manchester service can help you recover lost files using our data recovery software. We also offer a lab recovery service for heavily damaged files or hard drives


for this? haha


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

For what?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

what?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

What are you asking about?


----------



## sherrylee (Aug 23, 2009)

Howcome you never know what i'm talking about?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

What are you talking about?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Isn't that what we are always talking about?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

whatcha talkin' about willis?


----------



## lordfisto (Jul 10, 2011)

who is willis?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

who are you?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Who do you think he is?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Isn't him himself?


----------



## lordfisto (Jul 10, 2011)

well my guess is that raw if willis,arent i right?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Did anyone understand this question?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

no?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Did you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Did I what?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Do you make a concerted effort not to worry and to be happy?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Why do you ask?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Is it a problem to ask?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

Are you guys joined at the hip?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Why do you care?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

Don't you know I care about everything?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Eh?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you think you can put a question mark on any word and get a question?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Yes?


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

No?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

What?


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

Who?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

When?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Are you guys crazy?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Won't you answer my question?


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

For the last time, WHAT question?


----------



## Devdas (Mar 17, 2011)

Isn't this your first time posting in this thread?


----------



## J J Gittes (Jun 20, 2011)

Is that relevant?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is what relevant?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

why does it have to be relevant?


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Why does what have to be relevant?


----------



## makavelithedon (Apr 25, 2011)

why are we here


----------



## Hallucinating Zebra (Jul 4, 2011)

Why are _you_ here?


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Why am I here?


----------



## Mia Q (Dec 30, 2010)

How did you get here?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Don't you see you are changing the focus of the thread?


----------



## Koopaatroopa (Jul 28, 2011)

But, what is the focus of the thread?


----------



## hellofromthegutter (Nov 14, 2010)

Isn't it obvious?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Is it obvious to you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Is what obvious?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Haven't you read the posts above?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Was I supposed to?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Why wouldnt you?


----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)

Can you give me one good reason why I would?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

So, what exactly does that have to do with bullfrogs?


----------



## DCP11OC (Sep 12, 2009)

What are bullfrogs?


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

They're not a type of frog, right?


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Whats a frog?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

You don't know what a frog is? :eek


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

why should I know what a frog is?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Didn't you learn about frogs in science class? :eek


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

When did I take a science class?


----------



## LifeGoesOn (Feb 7, 2011)

Didn't you take science in elementary school? :eek


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Who says that I've even been to school?


----------



## theskeptical (Sep 14, 2010)

Do you even know what a school is?


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

What is this "school" you speak of?


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Isn't it a place for people to become smart?


----------



## xxLambyxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Who likes purple?


----------



## kaaryn (Dec 16, 2011)

how long does it take to start to sing a song? (pfft)


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

doesnt it depend on when you wanna start?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

is this the real life, is this just fantasy..?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Why so many people ask this question?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

(it wasn't really a question it's the start of a song)...but why don't you answer it..?


----------



## shadeguy (Mar 28, 2013)

Wouldn't I be talking to myself if I do it?


----------



## The Islander (Nov 11, 2013)

What's wrong about talking to yourself?


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

why do we even need another person to talk to when we have ourselfs?


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Why is talking to yourself seen as weird?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

why should we care?


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Because life and people always seem to care?


----------



## 337786 (Nov 6, 2013)

does that mean we should care?


----------



## Boring Loser (Oct 21, 2011)

Does the honey badger care?


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Pls excuse,what badger mean?


----------

